# Mia cognata



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum e ho bisogno di un consiglio. Credo che mia cognata sia un pò _birichina_ e ce lo voglia con me. Per fortuna ci vediamo pochissimo, praticamente Natale e Pasqua perché abitiamo molto lontano, ma... ogni volta che ci incontriamo, è un continuo provocare. L'ultimo dell'anno, che eravamo seduti vicino, addirittura mi ha messo una mano sulla coscia. Mi sono alzato con una scusa, ma è chiaro che volesse arrivare lì.

Già negli anni scorsi avevo notato queste provocazioni, ma mi ripetevo che non era possibile: allusioni, ammiccamenti, e guarda caso si china sempre a raccogliere qualcosa sbattendomi il suo culetto in faccia!

Ora, se l'istinto di maschio imporrebbe di castigarla, poi penso a mia moglie, ai bimbi miei e pure quelli della zoc..la, e anche a mio cognato che, pur essendo un deficiente, non merita un destino simile.

Il problema è che ormai lei ha dichiarato apertamente l'interesse, e io non voglio/posso (devo ammettere che è una bella ragazza, anche più giovane di me). Come posso fare? Sono sicuro che mia moglie qualcosa ha intuito, perché inizia a detestarne la presenza (non l'ha mai sopportata, ma ora è palese)... io non voglio fare male a nessuno, ma sta tipa - sinceramente - mi fa anche un po' paura... Secondo voi dovrei parlarne con mia moglie? Dire al fratello di mia moglie che ha sposato una tr..a?

Grazie e scusate la prolissità.


----------



## geko (2 Gennaio 2012)




----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum e ho bisogno di un consiglio. Credo che mia cognata sia un pò _birichina_ e ce lo voglia con me. Per fortuna ci vediamo pochissimo, praticamente Natale e Pasqua perché abitiamo molto lontano, ma... ogni volta che ci incontriamo, è un continuo provocare. L'ultimo dell'anno, che eravamo seduti vicino, addirittura mi ha messo una mano sulla coscia. Mi sono alzato con una scusa, ma è chiaro che volesse arrivare lì.
> 
> Già negli anni scorsi avevo notato queste provocazioni, ma mi ripetevo che non era possibile: allusioni, ammiccamenti, e guarda caso si china sempre a raccogliere qualcosa sbattendomi il suo culetto in faccia!
> 
> ...


ciao!
bè se la vedi due volte l'anno e soprattutto in occasioni in cui non siete soli non vedo dove sia il problema! ignorala...oppure dille chiaramente che non ti piacciono sti giochini!





OT: ci mancava un altro Conte nel forum....fine OT :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum e ho bisogno di un consiglio. Credo che mia cognata sia un pò _birichina_ e ce lo voglia con me. Per fortuna ci vediamo pochissimo, praticamente Natale e Pasqua perché abitiamo molto lontano, ma... ogni volta che ci incontriamo, è un continuo provocare. L'ultimo dell'anno, che eravamo seduti vicino, addirittura mi ha messo una mano sulla coscia. Mi sono alzato con una scusa, ma è chiaro che volesse arrivare lì.
> 
> Già negli anni scorsi avevo notato queste provocazioni, ma mi ripetevo che non era possibile: allusioni, ammiccamenti, e guarda caso si china sempre a raccogliere qualcosa sbattendomi il suo culetto in faccia!
> 
> ...



Già questo maschilismo è un'ottima presentazione.

Comunque benvenuto.

Il tuo discorso puzza di invidia lontano un chilometro.
Per la serie: perchè il deficiente la deve avere più bella, più giovane e più BIRICHINA della tua?

Se non ti interessa combinare niente con la cognata, meglio che ti fai i cazzi tuoi

:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao!
> bè se la vedi due volte l'anno e soprattutto in occasioni in cui non siete soli non vedo dove sia il problema! ignorala...oppure dille chiaramente che non ti piacciono sti giochini
> 
> OT: ci mancava un altro Conte nel forum....fine OT :mrgreen:




:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


:mrgreen:

....dal titolo mi aspettavo di peggio.... :mrgreen:


----------



## aristocat (2 Gennaio 2012)

Fidati che, se vuole, un uomo sa come dire di no a una donna di poca sostanza come la tua cognata.
Non c'è bisogno di parlare con nessun altro che con lei. Un uomo degno di questo nome fa così. Senza tanti spargimenti di sangue .

in bocca al lupo
ari


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum e ho bisogno di un consiglio. Credo che mia cognata sia un pò _birichina_ e ce lo voglia con me. Per fortuna ci vediamo pochissimo, praticamente Natale e Pasqua perché abitiamo molto lontano, ma... ogni volta che ci incontriamo, è un continuo provocare. L'ultimo dell'anno, che eravamo seduti vicino, addirittura mi ha messo una mano sulla coscia. Mi sono alzato con una scusa, ma è chiaro che volesse arrivare lì.
> 
> Già negli anni scorsi avevo notato queste provocazioni, ma mi ripetevo che non era possibile: allusioni, ammiccamenti, e guarda caso si china sempre a raccogliere qualcosa sbattendomi il suo culetto in faccia!
> 
> ...


sono due volte l'anno :non ti basta starle lontano?


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum e ho bisogno di un consiglio. Credo che mia cognata sia un pò _birichina_ e ce lo voglia con me. Per fortuna ci vediamo pochissimo, praticamente Natale e Pasqua perché abitiamo molto lontano, ma... ogni volta che ci incontriamo, è un continuo provocare. L'ultimo dell'anno, che eravamo seduti vicino, addirittura mi ha messo una mano sulla coscia. Mi sono alzato con una scusa, ma è chiaro che volesse arrivare lì.
> 
> Già negli anni scorsi avevo notato queste provocazioni, ma mi ripetevo che non era possibile: allusioni, ammiccamenti, e guarda caso si china sempre a raccogliere qualcosa sbattendomi il suo culetto in faccia!
> 
> ...


Credo che, se tuo cognato non è totalmente stupido, avrà avuto modo di capire con chi si è sposato.
In caso contrario non penso sia compito tuo illuminarlo.

Il mio parere è che i tradimenti in famiglia siano quanto di più squallido possa esistere. Perchè con tutte le persone che si possono conoscere e incontrare ogni giorno, andare a scopare con un familiare è veramente gratuito... senza contare che si tratta sempre di situazioni esplosive che possono generare una grande sofferenza.

Comunque, il mio consiglio è di ignorarla completamente finchè non le sarà passata. Vedrai che troverà presto un tuo valido sostituto.


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Già questo maschilismo è un'ottima presentazione.
> 
> Comunque benvenuto.
> 
> ...



Perché mi etichetti? Si, ho usato termini forti, che sono figli della rabbia accumulata in questi giorni. Il problema non è che lei sia più bella o giovane di mia moglie, il problema è che la mia vita mi va bene così e non capisco perché questa si diverta tanto a complicarmela.

Non è invidia, credo piuttosto istinto di conservazione.


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Credo che, se tuo cognato non è totalmente stupido, avrà avuto modo di capire con chi si è sposato.
> In caso contrario non penso sia compito tuo illuminarlo.
> 
> *Il mio parere è che i tradimenti in famiglia siano quanto di più squallido possa esistere. Perchè con tutte le persone che si possono conoscere e incontrare ogni giorno, andare a scopare con un familiare è veramente gratuito... senza contare che si tratta sempre di situazioni esplosive che possono generare una grande sofferenza.
> ...


Concordo al 100%. Non ce ne fossero di uomini, perciò mi arrabbio. Perché proprio a me deve venire a stuzzicare?

Grazie a tutti per le risposte!


----------



## aristocat (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Perché mi etichetti? Si, ho usato termini forti, che sono figli della rabbia accumulata in questi giorni. Il problema non è che lei sia più bella o giovane di mia moglie, il problema è che la mia vita mi va bene così e non capisco perché questa si diverta tanto a complicarmela.
> 
> Non è invidia, credo piuttosto istinto di conservazione.


Ma scusa Conte di Montesanto, nella vita ti saranno pur capitate delle donne che ti facevano il filo e che per te non meritavano un approfondimento...
Non è mica che uno ci perde il sonno se succedono queste cose qua, alla fine si impara a dribblare con classe, no?
Io non ci darei tanta importanza...
ari


----------



## Buscopann (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Perché mi etichetti? Si, ho usato termini forti, che sono figli della rabbia accumulata in questi giorni. Il problema non è che lei sia più bella o giovane di mia moglie, il problema è che la mia vita mi va bene così e non capisco perché questa si diverta tanto a complicarmela.
> 
> Non è invidia, credo piuttosto istinto di conservazione.


Non è così complicato dire di no. Può diventarlo se verso quella persona si prova interesse.

Buscopann


----------



## free (2 Gennaio 2012)

*"Dire al fratello di mia moglie che ha sposato una tr..a?*"

ma certo!
 perchè mai non glielo hai detto a Natale??
"scusa mi passi il panettone? ma non quello di tua moglie che me lo sbatte sempre in faccia perchè è una zoccola!"

non la vedi praticamente mai, direi che puoi tranquillamente farti i fatti tuoi


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma scusa Conte di Montesanto, nella vita ti saranno pur capitate delle donne che ti facevano il filo e che per te non meritavano un approfondimento...
> Non è mica che uno ci perde il sonno se succedono queste cose qua, alla fine si impara a dribblare con classe, no?
> Io non ci darei tanta importanza...
> ari


Si, è capitato, però questa situazione è diversa. Non è la collega maliziosa o la sconosciuta del supermercato, è la moglie del fratello della mia signora 

Siccome non sono un uomo particolarmente fortunato in queste cose, vorrei trovare il modo di stoppare la cosa sul nascere prima che qualcuno si faccia del male. Non credo che un semplice rifiuto basterebbe (in questo senso il mio alzarmi da tavola dovrebbe essere indicativo, no?). Come ho detto prima, questa ragazza un po' la temo.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

ma perché...lo diciamo ai parenti "guarda che cretino /a , coglione/a , viscido, incompetente , avaro...." che hai sposato?
e perché dovremmo farlo con l'esuberanza sessuale:mrgreen:?


----------



## aristocat (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Si, è capitato, però questa situazione è diversa. Non è la collega maliziosa o la sconosciuta del supermercato, è la moglie del fratello della mia signora
> 
> Siccome non sono un uomo particolarmente fortunato in queste cose, vorrei trovare il modo di stoppare la cosa sul nascere prima che qualcuno si faccia del male.* Non credo che un semplice rifiuto basterebbe* (in questo senso il mio alzarmi da tavola dovrebbe essere indicativo, no?). Come ho detto prima, questa ragazza un po' la temo.


 Basta e avanza, fidati


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Si, è capitato, però questa situazione è diversa. Non è la collega maliziosa o la sconosciuta del supermercato, è la moglie del fratello della mia signora
> 
> Siccome non sono un uomo particolarmente fortunato in queste cose, vorrei trovare il modo di stoppare la cosa sul nascere prima che qualcuno si faccia del male. Non credo che un semplice rifiuto basterebbe (in questo senso il mio alzarmi da tavola dovrebbe essere indicativo, no?). *Come ho detto prima, questa ragazza un po' la temo*.


come puoi temere una persona se non ti interessa? e cmq parli di una donna che vedi 2 volte l'anno e in situazioni dove teoricamente è difficile essere soli (non penso che questa ti "violenti" durante il pranzo di Natale davanti a tutti i parenti!)
Forse se la temi è perchè un pochino la situazione ti intriga?


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

Un attimo. Io *voglio *farmi i fatti miei, è questa che non sa cosa vuole! Si, non ci vediamo mai, ma ogni volta che succede ricomincia, ed è sempre peggio. Mi sa che a Pasqua porto la famiglia in vacanza così li evitiamo!


----------



## free (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Un attimo. Io *voglio *farmi i fatti miei,* è questa che non sa cosa vuole! *Si, non ci vediamo mai, ma ogni volta che succede ricomincia, ed è sempre peggio. Mi sa che a Pasqua porto la famiglia in vacanza così li evitiamo!



e chi se ne frega?
l'importante è quello che vuoi tu, comportati di conseguenza


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

Mi sono a lungo interrogato. A livello teorico forse la situazione mi intriga, ma è una cosa che finisce lì. Subito dopo penso alle conseguenze, e l'intrigo potenziale lascia posto a un senso di fastidio generale.

Aristocat, dici che un rifiuto basta e avanza. Spero tu abbia ragione, però sono anni che insiste, ad ogni occasione... solo che ora è diventata troppo esplicita.

Riguardo al temere, intendevo che secondo me una che ci prova con un parente tanto bene non sta, a livello mentale/affettivo. E una persona instabile la temo a priori


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

Grazie a tutti per i consigli, ragazzi.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao!
> bè se la vedi due volte l'anno e soprattutto in occasioni in cui non siete soli non vedo dove sia il problema! ignorala...oppure dille chiaramente che non ti piacciono sti giochini!





Simy ha detto:


> OT: ci mancava un altro Conte nel forum....fine OT :mrgreen:


Concordo.​

Ed in più direi cala la cresta che è meglio.
I termini che hai usato fanno pensare di te tutt'altro che quello dell'uomo che pensa alla famiglia.
Sembri maschilista, sembra che tu sia migliore di chi citi etc etc.
E per finire, chissà perchè secondo me ti sei inventato tutto.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum e ho bisogno di un consiglio. Credo che mia cognata sia un pò _birichina_ e ce lo voglia con me. Per fortuna ci vediamo pochissimo, praticamente Natale e Pasqua perché abitiamo molto lontano, ma... ogni volta che ci incontriamo, è un continuo provocare. L'ultimo dell'anno, che eravamo seduti vicino, addirittura mi ha messo una mano sulla coscia. Mi sono alzato con una scusa, ma è chiaro che volesse arrivare lì.
> 
> Già negli anni scorsi avevo notato queste provocazioni, ma mi ripetevo che non era possibile: allusioni, ammiccamenti, e guarda caso si china sempre a raccogliere qualcosa sbattendomi il suo culetto in faccia!
> 
> ...


Se sei sicuro di te e del rapporto con tua moglie fatti i cazzi tuoiiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Concordo.​
> 
> Ed in più direi cala la cresta che è meglio.
> I termini che hai usato fanno pensare di te tutt'altro che quello dell'uomo che pensa alla famiglia.
> ...




Io vorrei capire come si fa a sentenziare su perfetti sconosciuti.

Ad ogni modo qualche risposta sensata l'ho ricevuta, più che altro mi serviva una valvola di sfogo e poter parlare di questa cosa con degli estranei. Se volete potete pure cancellare l'account.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Perché mi etichetti? Si, ho usato termini forti, che sono figli della *rabbia* accumulata in questi giorni. Il problema non è che lei sia più bella o giovane di mia moglie, il problema è che la mia vita mi va bene così e non capisco perché *questa si diverta tanto a complicarmela*.
> 
> Non è invidia, credo piuttosto istinto di conservazione.


Una mano sulla coscia due volte all'anno non ha mai complicato la vita a nessuno 

E poi, perchè rabbia?
Ti arrabbi perchè tuo cognato è un potenziale tradito?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire come si fa a sentenziare su perfetti sconosciuti.
> 
> Ad ogni modo qualche risposta sensata l'ho ricevuta, più che altro mi serviva una valvola di sfogo e poter parlare di questa cosa con degli estranei. Se volete potete pure cancellare l'account.


E' semplicemente una mia opinione espressa, della quale ti chiedo scusa se non fosse vera.
Comunque complimenti sei messo invisibile, io questa funzione è da poco che l'ho appresa.


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire come si fa a sentenziare su perfetti sconosciuti.
> 
> Ad ogni modo qualche risposta sensata l'ho ricevuta, più che altro mi serviva una valvola di sfogo e poter parlare di questa cosa con degli estranei. Se volete potete pure cancellare l'account.


vabbè dai non serve mica prendersela!!! 



..........ecco Clà l'hai fatto arrabbiare! :incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè dai non serve mica prendersela!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ..........ecco Clà l'hai fatto arrabbiare! :incazzato:


Uffa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> E' semplicemente una mia opinione espressa, della quale ti chiedo scusa se non fosse vera.
> Comunque complimenti sei messo invisibile, io questa funzione è da poco che l'ho appresa.


Ma di che ti scusi, Claudio?

 è entrato in "casa" d'altri, usando epiteti politically un-correct su una signora....

dovrebbe scusarsi lui.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma di che ti scusi, Claudio?
> 
> è entrato in "casa" d'altri, usando epiteti politically un-correct su una signora....
> 
> dovrebbe scusarsi lui.


Smack


----------



## aristocat (2 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> E' semplicemente una mia opinione espressa, della quale ti chiedo scusa se non fosse vera.
> Comunque complimenti sei messo invisibile, io questa funzione è da poco che l'ho appresa.


 No, è offline :idea:


----------



## geko (2 Gennaio 2012)

Io la penso come Claudio. Ribadisco: 

Propongo di rinominare il topic con qualcosa di più trash e divertente: "La cognatina birichina" come vi sembra? :mexican:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> No, è offline :idea:


Vabbè io lo scrivo ( non sapendo se ci stai marciando) per invisibile dicevo che si è messo offline, e c'è una funzione che in questo forum ti fa apparire offline quindi invisibile. 
E se è offinvisibile come fa a rispondere? O_O :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io la penso come Claudio. Ribadisco: View attachment 4383
> 
> Propongo di rinominare il topic con qualcosa di più trash e divertente: "La cognatina birichina" come vi sembra? :mexican:


Bhe... aspè che telefono a mia cognata e gli domando


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

In realtà mi ero disconnesso. Ci manca solo che mia moglie scopra che ho scritto qui.

Chiedo scusa se mi sono permesso di disturbare, illudendomi di trovare comprensione per una situazione che mi turba. Richiedo scusa per i termini infelici, giacché ho urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno.

Come si disattiva l'account?


----------



## aristocat (2 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Vabbè io lo scrivo ( non sapendo se ci stai marciando) per invisibile dicevo che si è messo offline, e c'è una funzione che in questo forum ti fa apparire offline quindi invisibile.
> E se è offinvisibile come fa a rispondere? O_O :carneval:


 Dunque Claudio, in un vero invisibile (come me per esempio) non vedi mai il giorno e l'ora di "Ultima Attività". Se guardi il profilo di Conte di Montesanto vedi l'ora di ultima attività....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> In realtà mi ero disconnesso. Ci manca solo che mia moglie scopra che ho scritto qui.
> 
> Chiedo scusa se mi sono permesso di disturbare, illudendomi di trovare comprensione per una situazione che mi turba. Richiedo scusa per i termini infelici, giacché ho urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno.
> 
> Come si disattiva l'account?


Conte, non fare il permaloso.
I mezzi tecnologici sono freddi, hai frainteso.

Cerchiamo solo di non farti turbare per cose di poco conto  :dance:


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire come si fa a sentenziare su perfetti sconosciuti.
> 
> Ad ogni modo qualche risposta sensata l'ho ricevuta, più che altro mi serviva una valvola di sfogo e poter parlare di questa cosa con degli estranei. *Se volete potete pure cancellare l'account*.



non è che chiara ti ha messo una mano sulla coscia?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> In realtà mi ero disconnesso. Ci manca solo che mia moglie scopra che ho scritto qui.
> 
> Chiedo scusa se mi sono permesso di disturbare, illudendomi di trovare comprensione per una situazione che mi turba. Richiedo scusa per i termini infelici, giacché ho urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno.
> 
> Come si disattiva l'account?


e dai su non fare il permaloso che qui si cazzeggia anche! 
non serve disattivare l'account!


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dunque Claudio, in un vero invisibile (come me per esempio) non vedi mai il giorno e l'ora di "Ultima Attività". Se guardi il profilo di Conte di Montesanto vedi l'ora di ultima attività....


Sei sicura? sicura che comunque non ci siano metodi e modi per fare quello che si vuole? domanda all'Admin, lui se vuole potrebbe risponderti, io per rispetto all'Admin mi astengo dallo spiegare cose che non è giusto spiegare.

Comunque scrissi all'autore del thread che potevo anche sbagliarmi e che era soltanto una mia opinione, detto questo e scritto anche che gli chiedevo scusa se ero in errore... che altro devo fare ? scrivere quello che non penso ?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che chiara ti ha messo una mano sulla coscia?:mrgreen:



vada per la mano languidamente/casualmente appoggiata sulla coscia...

ma il culo esibito per raccogliere il tovagliolo non è nel mio stile, ça va sans dire


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e dai su non fare il permaloso che* qui si cazzeggia anche! *
> non serve disattivare l'account!


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> vada per la mano languidamente/casualmente appoggiata sulla coscia...
> 
> ma il culo esibito per raccogliere il tovagliolo non è nel mio stile, ça va sans dire


beh, non avevo dubbi
orrore!


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

Io adoro cazzeggiare, il punto è un altro. Ho trovato questo forum che parlava di tradimenti e ho pensato di scrivere per avere consigli. Non è che siamo amici di vecchia data, ci conosciamo e possiamo prenderci tante libertà. Su tre pagine di discussione, a parte gli interventi di Aristocat e pochi altri (altre) non leggo che sarcasmo, ironia e battute, per tacere delle accuse di maschilismo o fancazzismo.

Siccome alla fine mi interessava ricevere dei consigli, ma prima ancora di questi, parlarne in modo anonimo, direi che ho espletato il mio compito qui... anzi ho proprio sbagliato a iniziare la discussione.

Senza polemica eh, sia chiaro che l'errore è stato mio :up:


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, non avevo dubbi
> *orrore*!


Sì, sì, che schifo.
Torno a leggere Topolino


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> View attachment 4385
> 
> View attachment 4386



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Io adoro cazzeggiare, il punto è un altro. Ho trovato questo forum che parlava di tradimenti e ho pensato di scrivere per avere consigli. Non è che siamo amici di vecchia data, ci conosciamo e possiamo prenderci tante libertà. Su tre pagine di discussione, a parte gli interventi di Aristocat e pochi altri (altre) non leggo che sarcasmo, ironia e battute, per tacere delle accuse di maschilismo o fancazzismo.
> 
> Siccome alla fine mi interessava ricevere dei consigli, ma prima ancora di questi, parlarne in modo anonimo, direi che ho espletato il mio compito qui... anzi ho proprio sbagliato a iniziare la discussione.
> 
> Senza polemica eh, sia chiaro che l'errore è stato mio :up:


Beh, io alla fine sono stato etichettato come "tontolone" quando postai la mia storia.
A volte è anche necessario che qualcuno te lo dica, ma fra le righe, e fra i vari commenti si legge anche altro, anche i consigli.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Io adoro cazzeggiare, il punto è un altro. Ho trovato questo forum che parlava di tradimenti e ho pensato di scrivere per avere consigli. Non è che siamo amici di vecchia data, ci conosciamo e possiamo prenderci tante libertà. Su tre pagine di discussione, a parte gli interventi di Aristocat e pochi altri (altre) non leggo che sarcasmo, ironia e battute, per tacere delle accuse di maschilismo o fancazzismo.
> 
> Siccome alla fine mi interessava ricevere dei consigli, ma prima ancora di questi, parlarne in modo anonimo, direi che ho espletato il mio compito qui... anzi ho proprio sbagliato a iniziare la discussione.
> 
> Senza polemica eh, sia chiaro che l'errore è stato mio :up:


Guarda che non sei una persona tradita eh, non fare quello che sta male, questo tuo atteggiamento scusami se lo ribadisco conferma quello che già credevo.
E poi abbiamo capito che adori cazzeggiare sfottendo e facendo razzismo. 

E scusa eh.... il troppo stroppia.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, sì, che schifo.
> Torno a leggere Topolino


babbo natale esiste e non discutere:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Io adoro cazzeggiare, il punto è un altro. Ho trovato questo forum che parlava di tradimenti e ho pensato di scrivere per avere consigli. Non è che siamo amici di vecchia data, ci conosciamo e possiamo prenderci tante libertà. Su tre pagine di discussione, a parte gli interventi di Aristocat e pochi altri (altre) non leggo che sarcasmo, ironia e battute, per tacere delle accuse di maschilismo o fancazzismo.
> 
> Siccome alla fine mi interessava ricevere dei consigli, ma prima ancora di questi, parlarne in modo anonimo, direi che ho espletato il mio compito qui... anzi ho proprio sbagliato a iniziare la discussione.
> 
> Senza polemica eh, sia chiaro che l'errore è stato mio :up:


Benvenuto Conte 2...non prendertela per cosi'poco,oggi ci sono 4 gatti tranquilli,scherzano e basta,Non sai cosa successe quando un'anno fa arrivai qua',ero e sono traditore......ma come vedi ci rimango.

Fa che il Conte Supremo si accorga del nick.........poi vedi...

Consiglio da vecchio leonastro.....anche se la offre su un piatto d'argento,lascia perdere...e'moltoooo pericoloso


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Io adoro cazzeggiare, il punto è un altro. Ho trovato questo forum che parlava di tradimenti e ho pensato di scrivere per avere consigli. Non è che siamo amici di vecchia data, ci conosciamo e possiamo prenderci tante libertà. Su tre pagine di discussione, a parte gli interventi di Aristocat e pochi altri (altre) non leggo che sarcasmo, ironia e battute, per tacere delle accuse di maschilismo o fancazzismo.
> 
> Siccome alla fine mi interessava ricevere dei consigli, ma prima ancora di questi, parlarne in modo anonimo, direi che ho espletato il mio compito qui... anzi ho proprio sbagliato a iniziare la discussione.
> 
> Senza polemica eh, sia chiaro che l'errore è stato mio :up:


i consigli ci sono stati!


----------



## lunaiena (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Io adoro cazzeggiare, il punto è un altro. Ho trovato questo forum che parlava di tradimenti e ho pensato di scrivere per avere consigli. Non è che siamo amici di vecchia data, ci conosciamo e possiamo prenderci tante libertà. Su tre pagine di discussione, a parte gli interventi di Aristocat e pochi altri (altre) non leggo che sarcasmo, ironia e battute, per tacere delle accuse di maschilismo o fancazzismo.
> 
> Siccome alla fine mi interessava ricevere dei consigli, ma prima ancora di questi, parlarne in modo anonimo, direi che ho espletato il mio compito qui... anzi ho proprio sbagliato a iniziare la discussione.
> 
> Senza polemica eh, sia chiaro che l'errore è stato mio :up:


Maddaiii.....
Ci sono anche mel mondo virtuale tante teste diverse e ogni testa mi sembra abbia detto quello che vedeva in quello che tu hai descritto no.....
Nessuna polemica .....ma se non accetti qui come anonimo le risposte date come una cosa da valutare e ragionarci sopra figuriamoci se dovessi parlarne a casa....


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Guarda che non sei una persona tradita eh, non fare quello che sta male, questo tuo atteggiamento scusami se lo ribadisco conferma quello che già credevo.
> E poi abbiamo capito che adori cazzeggiare sfottendo e facendo razzismo.
> 
> E scusa eh.... il troppo stroppia.


Visto che non mi riesco a cancellare mi farò bannare.

PS: hai rotto il cazzo lo sai?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Io adoro cazzeggiare, il punto è un altro. Ho trovato questo forum che parlava di tradimenti e ho pensato di scrivere per avere consigli. Non è che siamo amici di vecchia data, ci conosciamo e possiamo prenderci tante libertà. Su tre pagine di discussione, a parte gli interventi di Aristocat e pochi altri (altre) non leggo che sarcasmo, ironia e battute, per tacere delle accuse di maschilismo o fancazzismo.
> 
> Siccome alla fine mi interessava ricevere dei consigli, ma prima ancora di questi, parlarne in modo anonimo, direi che ho espletato il mio compito qui... anzi ho proprio sbagliato a iniziare la discussione.
> 
> Senza polemica eh, sia chiaro che l'errore è stato mio :up:


Ok. Senza polemica.
I nostri consigli sono stati fallimentari.

Tu cosa faresti?

Andresti a dire a tuo cognato che sua moglie ci prova con te?
Sinceramente...mi interessa la tua opinione: anch'io ho un cognato che ci prova con me.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Dai su, piano con gli insulti.
E' normale in ogni forum (e io ne frequento 5-6, e ci sto su Internet da più di 10 anni) che qualcuno possa essere ironico ed a volte offensivo.
Fa parte del gioco.
Io so che se posto qualcuno mi potrebbe rispondere male o bene (ed io non esserne comunque d'accordo), ma le cose che fanno davvero male sono quelle nella vita reale. 
Alla fine bisogna capire che qui è un grande gioco (altrimenti nessuno userebbe nick) e se si vuole partecipare bisogna sottostare a tutto.
Senza esagerare, è per questo che hanno inventato i ban.


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Io adoro cazzeggiare, il punto è un altro. Ho trovato questo forum che parlava di tradimenti e ho pensato di scrivere per avere consigli. Non è che siamo amici di vecchia data, ci conosciamo e possiamo prenderci tante libertà. Su tre pagine di discussione, a parte gli interventi di Aristocat e pochi altri (altre) non leggo che sarcasmo, ironia e battute, per tacere delle accuse di maschilismo o fancazzismo.
> 
> Siccome alla fine mi interessava ricevere dei consigli, ma prima ancora di questi, parlarne in modo anonimo, direi che ho espletato il mio compito qui... anzi ho proprio sbagliato a iniziare la discussione.
> 
> Senza polemica eh, sia chiaro che l'errore è stato mio :up:


Mi dispiace molto.

Capisco che ti sia irritato, ma non puoi aspettare un po' prima di andartene? Per me non hai sbagliato a iniziare la discussione, anzi. Credo che qui tu possa trovare qualche ottimo spunto di riflessione sai. Ripensaci.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok. Senza polemica.
> I nostri consigli sono stati fallimentari.
> 
> Tu cosa faresti?
> ...



secondo me i consigli non sono stati fallimentari.....
è che secondo me voleva sentirsi dire: 
  di andare a dire tutto al cognato sperando in un applauso generale da parte di tutti i parenti,poi andare dalla moglie che fiera di lui la accoglie con abbraccio e gli dice bravo hai fatto la cosa giusta..... 

oppure visto che è un forum che si chiama Tradimento  sperava in altro......


----------



## geko (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Visto che non mi riesco a cancellare mi farò bannare.
> 
> PS: hai rotto il cazzo lo sai?


Conte di Montesanto, ma che problema c'è? Ognuno esprime la sua . . . io ti dico la mia. Alla fine hai aperto una discussione e ti sei messo in gioco, può capitare di essere fraintesi, presi in giro o non creduti, è la vita e sono i rischi del mondo virtuale.

Adesso che consiglio vorresti? Non è nemmeno la moglie di tuo fratello, è la moglie del fratello di tua moglie . . . non siete nemmeno prossimi congiunti.

Che te frega? Le piace raccogliere i fazzoletti, embè? Saranno fatti di suo marito. La vedi a Natale e Pasqua, 2 sole volte l'anno: se invece questa cosa urta la tua sensibilità perché lo fa proprio durante le feste religiose . . . ego te absolvo.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> In realtà mi ero disconnesso. Ci manca solo che mia moglie scopra che ho scritto qui.
> 
> Chiedo scusa se mi sono permesso di disturbare, illudendomi di trovare comprensione per una situazione che mi turba. Richiedo scusa per i termini infelici, giacché ho urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno.
> 
> Come si disattiva l'account?


Fermo dove sei...
M ricorda qua dentro il conte sono io!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2012)

Maddai Conte non si fa e basta no?
Sarebbe incesto no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Diglielo alla cognata...vorrei ma non posso...porta sette anni di disgrazie...


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

Ribadisco, ho sbagliato io. Cercavo solo di capire, soprattutto dai maschietti, cosa avrebbero fatto loro al posto mio. Nessun desiderio di rimettersi in gioco, di entrare trionfalmente dopo aver smascherato la ragazza o altro. Semplicemente, volevo metterla su questo piano:

1) Ho il seguente problema: voi che mi consigliate?
2) Io ti consiglio questo
3) No, secondo me è meglio fare così.

Ma non che i consigli poi li avrei presi come la Bibbia: mi serviva un confronto protetto dall'anonimato, altrimenti sarei andato a parlarne con mia moglie o mio cognato.


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Conte di Montesanto, ma che problema c'è? Ognuno esprime la sua . . . io ti dico la mia. Alla fine hai aperto una discussione e ti sei messo in gioco, può capitare di essere fraintesi, presi in giro o non creduti, è la vita e sono i rischi del mondo virtuale.
> 
> Adesso che consiglio vorresti? Non è nemmeno la moglie di tuo fratello, è la moglie del fratello di tua moglie . . . non siete nemmeno prossimi congiunti.
> 
> Che te frega? Le piace raccogliere i fazzoletti, embè? Saranno fatti di suo marito. La vedi a Natale e Pasqua, 2 sole volte l'anno: se invece questa cosa urta la tua sensibilità perché lo fa proprio durante le feste religiose . . . ego te absolvo.


:up:


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum e ho bisogno di un consiglio. Credo che mia cognata sia un pò _birichina_ e ce lo voglia con me. Per fortuna ci vediamo pochissimo, praticamente Natale e Pasqua perché abitiamo molto lontano, ma... ogni volta che ci incontriamo, è un continuo provocare. L'ultimo dell'anno, che eravamo seduti vicino, addirittura mi ha messo una mano sulla coscia. Mi sono alzato con una scusa, ma è chiaro che volesse arrivare lì.
> 
> Già negli anni scorsi avevo notato queste provocazioni, ma mi ripetevo che non era possibile: allusioni, ammiccamenti, e guarda caso si china sempre a raccogliere qualcosa sbattendomi il suo culetto in faccia!
> 
> ...


La fortuna è che la vedi poco.
Indifferenza totale la risposta.
Non dire nulla a nessuno... anche perchè non è nessuno per te e non ci hai fatto mai nulla.
Quindi, a che scopo farsi questi problemi?
A meno che la tua pulsione sessuale non sia incontrollabile, e sotto sotto vuoi fartela, cercando anche il benestare di altri.
Ma se lo volevi davvero non avresti chiesto.
Allora... indifferenza totale.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Visto che non mi riesco a cancellare mi farò bannare.
> 
> PS: hai rotto il cazzo lo sai?


beh, l'aplomb non manca


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

PS: io mi farei il vero problema se fosse per la barista sotto casa che vedi ogni giorno...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Ribadisco, ho sbagliato io. Cercavo solo di capire, *soprattutto dai maschietti*, cosa avrebbero fatto loro al posto mio. Nessun desiderio di rimettersi in gioco, di entrare trionfalmente dopo aver smascherato la ragazza o altro. Semplicemente, volevo metterla su questo piano:
> 
> 1) Ho il seguente problema: voi che mi consigliate?
> 2) Io ti consiglio questo
> ...


Cerchi consigli dai maschietti sul modo di comportarsi con una donna.
Capisci l'inveterato errore di fondo che stai commettendo?
Il secondo errore, a mio avviso, è: non accettare i consigli di chi la pensa diversamente da te.

Scusa: io sono un mezzo maschio, però sentire un uomo che al primo post definisce una donna troia e zoccola non mi è indifferente.
Soprattutto sapendo che un uomo che assume i medesimi comportamenti da galletto sarebbe, nella maggior parte dei casi, considerato un gran figo.

Giusto il confronto protetto dall'anonimato...qui lo fanno praticamente tutti, giornalmente.


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> La fortuna è che la vedi poco.
> Indifferenza totale la risposta.
> Non dire nulla a nessuno... anche perchè non è nessuno per te e non ci hai fatto mai nulla.
> Quindi, a che scopo farsi questi problemi?
> ...


E' che non è una persona che posso decidere di non frequentare mai più. E temo che la prossima volta qualcuno si accorga di qualcosa. Tutto qui.


----------



## aristocat (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> PS: io mi farei il vero problema se fosse per la barista sotto casa che vedi ogni giorno...


Anche lì: cambi bar :idea:


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, l'aplomb non manca


Per questo sono Conte


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> E' che non è una persona che posso decidere di non frequentare mai più. E temo che la prossima volta qualcuno si accorga di qualcosa. Tutto qui.


Visto che tu sei integerrimo al massimo si accorgeranno che lei è _zoccola _​(cit.)


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> E' che non è una persona che posso decidere di non frequentare mai più. E temo che la prossima volta qualcuno si accorga di qualcosa. Tutto qui.


ma infatti nella mia prima risposta ti avevo scritto che potevi anche dire chiaramente a LEI di smetterla..... e cmq mi pare che tu hai già scritto che tua moglie ha fiutato qualcosa!


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cerchi consigli dai maschietti sul modo di comportarsi con una donna.
> Capisci l'inveterato errore di fondo che stai commettendo?
> Il secondo errore, a mio avviso, è: non accettare i consigli di chi la pensa diversamente da te.
> 
> ...


Perché è un errore chiedere consiglio agli uomini? Non capisco cosa vuoi dire...
Poi i consigli sono ben accetti, ma sclero se qualcuno che non mi conosce mi dice "tu sei questo" o "tu sei quello" così, a istinto. 

Poi ripeto, zoccola è un termine dettato dalla rabbia perché sto in una situazione che non ho cercato e che mi stressa. E comunque, una che ci prova con un parente tanto verginella non è.


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Visto che tu sei integerrimo al massimo si accorgeranno che lei è _zoccola _​(cit.)



Non sono integerrimo e ai miei tempi le ho fatte le mie cavolate. Però ho trovato un equilibrio e ho paura di ferire persone innocenti per qualcosa che non ho provocato io.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> E' che non è una persona che posso decidere di non frequentare mai più. E temo che la prossima volta qualcuno si accorga di qualcosa. Tutto qui.


Sì, ma parli di pochissime volte all'anno, non di una persona che puoi vedere sempre e che tu puoi cercare sotto casa.
Possibile che durante un anno intero, per quelle due-tre volte tu ci pensi sempre?
Forse sta qui il problema.
Forse tu vuoi arrivare a qualcosa con lei, indipendentemente dai consigli.

Ma se hai il dubbio, se pensi di fare del male a tua moglie (e glielo fai di certo), perchè considerarla una possibilità?
La prossima volta, quando la vedi, farai l'indifferente.

A meno che non sia un'ossessione, e ti ripeto, hai già deciso in questo caso, indipendentemente dai consigli e sapendo che potresti creare problemi.
Poi i consigli per uscirne non serviranno a nulla.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Perché è un errore chiedere consiglio agli uomini? Non capisco cosa vuoi dire...
> Poi i consigli sono ben accetti, ma sclero se qualcuno che non mi conosce mi dice "tu sei questo" o "tu sei quello" così, a istinto.
> 
> Poi ripeto, zoccola è un termine dettato dalla rabbia perché sto in una situazione che non ho cercato e che mi stressa. E comunque, *una che ci prova con un parente tanto verginella non è*.


meglio un parente che uno sconosciuto; c'è brutta gente in giro


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti nella mia prima risposta ti avevo scritto che potevi anche dire chiaramente a LEI di smetterla..... e cmq mi pare che tu hai già scritto che tua moglie ha fiutato qualcosa!


Non so se sia una buona idea parlare con lei. Finora pensavo di aver frainteso, adesso però qualcosa devo fare.
Mia moglie non credo abbia capito a livello razionale, però essendo donna come dire: certe cose le percepisce lo stesso.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Anche lì: cambi bar :idea:


Beh, è dura.
Se sotto casa mia sta la commessa che mi fa girare la testa, sai anche il fatto di vedere... come si è vestita oggi...
E' come un buon giorno...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Perché è un errore chiedere consiglio agli uomini? Non capisco cosa vuoi dire...
> Poi i consigli sono ben accetti, ma sclero se qualcuno che non mi conosce mi dice "tu sei questo" o "tu sei quello" così, a istinto.
> 
> Poi ripeto, zoccola è un termine dettato dalla rabbia perché sto in una situazione che non ho cercato e che mi stressa. E comunque, una che ci prova con un parente tanto verginella non è.



una voltail maritino dopo cena proietta dipositive di vacanze al mare,siamo in tre,lei appare nuda integrale,lui imbarazzato dice...be'forse meglio cambiare...e lei....vabbe'cosa c'e'di male....da quel giorno mi ha fatto ancora piu' paura.,,poi se voi cieh ti dica scopatela...ok Lothar ti benedice Conte


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Perché è un errore chiedere consiglio agli uomini? Non capisco cosa vuoi dire...
> Poi i consigli sono ben accetti, ma sclero se qualcuno che non mi conosce mi dice "tu sei questo" o "tu sei quello" così, a istinto.
> 
> Poi ripeto, zoccola è un termine dettato dalla rabbia perché sto in una situazione che non ho cercato e che mi stressa. E comunque, una che ci prova con un parente tanto verginella non è.


Il perchè l'hai dimostrato tu stesso: al netto della tua rabbia, hai dato un giudizio su tua cognata senza conoscere i motivi per cui si comporta così.

Non ti sto dicendo di giustificarla, e non la sto difendendo.

Però affrontare un discorso con una donna (amica o moglie o entrambe, se tu consideri tua moglie anche un'amica)
ti  permetterebbe di allargare la visuale e di contenere il turbamento.


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma parli di pochissime volte all'anno, non di una persona che puoi vedere sempre e che tu puoi cercare sotto casa.
> Possibile che durante un anno intero, per quelle due-tre volte tu ci pensi sempre?
> Forse sta qui il problema.
> Forse tu vuoi arrivare a qualcosa con lei, indipendentemente dai consigli.
> ...


Aspetta Andy. Io non ci penso sempre, solo che dopo l'ultima volta ho collegato tanti episodi passati che avevo sottovalutato. E ora sono preoccupato.

Non voglio arrivare a nulla, voglio solo fare in modo che la smetta perché è vero che non la vedrò prima di mesi, però se tanto mi da tanto la prossima volta questa riparte all'attacco. E credimi, me lo sono chiesto a lungo se in fondo, molto in fondo, ci sia un interesse da parte mia. E ho scoperto che la cosa mi lusinga. Però, deve finire qua.


----------



## geko (2 Gennaio 2012)

Ok, consiglio *pratico* da un _maschietto: _a Pasqua, la prossima volta che la vedrai, quando lei si abbassa per raccogliere il fazzoletto, tu gioca a Doodle Jump. 



Insomma, pensa ad altro.


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ok, consiglio *pratico* da un _maschietto: _a Pasqua, la prossima volta che la vedrai, quando lei si abbassa per raccogliere il fazzoletto, tu gioca a Doodle Jump.
> 
> View attachment 4387


Sarebbe?


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (2 Gennaio 2012)

Si ma Chiara, obiettivamente: pensi che possa andare da mia moglie e, tra una discussione per le bollette che sono aumentate e le note di mio figlio, possa dirle: "Ah sai, quella simpaticona di tua cognata mi ha palpato sotto la tovaglia, ma sai, sono cose che capitano..."


----------



## Lostris (2 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok. Senza polemica.
> I nostri consigli sono stati fallimentari.
> 
> Tu cosa faresti?
> ...



Va bene volersi bene in famiglia eh... Peró....
ah ah ah


----------



## aristocat (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto: Guardati "Parenti Serpenti" di Monicelli. C'è una grande Cinzia Leone che rende benissimo l'idea di una mangiauomini lussuriosa che non si fa problemi a "strusciarsi" con il suo cognato, sotto il tavolo da pranzo dei suoceri.
E' un film che ritrae molto bene lo squallore, o comunque la banalità e il cinismo, di certi modi di fare piccolo-borghesi e terra terra di tante famiglie "normali".
E' un ottimo spunto per una riflessione e per decidere come regolarti :singleeye:. Tra l'altro, qualche giorno fa, l'hanno rimandato su La7 e ne sono stata molto contenta... 
ari


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Aspetta Andy. Io non ci penso sempre, solo che dopo l'ultima volta ho collegato tanti episodi passati che avevo sottovalutato. E ora sono preoccupato.
> 
> Non voglio arrivare a nulla, voglio solo fare in modo che la smetta perché è vero che non la vedrò prima di mesi, però se tanto mi da tanto la prossima volta questa riparte all'attacco. E credimi, me lo sono chiesto a lungo se in fondo, molto in fondo, ci sia un interesse da parte mia. E ho scoperto che la cosa mi lusinga. Però, deve finire qua.


Quindi, non la pensi, ma sei lusingato e preoccupato (di essere sgamato e per la tua famiglia).

E' un puro desiderio di sesso, con una donna che dà degli stimoli.

Dalle tu lo stimolo: sei un uomo che sa ciò che vuole, e quello che fa non ti turba.

Tu trascendi la pochezza e sei tutto di un pezzo.

Sei preoccupato solo di caderci. No, gonfia il petto e vedila come una gallinella vogliosa, che a te in tasca non porterà nulla :mrgreen:
Sì, ci potresti fare sesso... e poi, che mi viene in tasca? Dopo il coito, ti rimarrebbe al fianco indifferente, e magari ti fumi una bella sigaretta. Pensala così.
Forse ci proveresti gusto, ed anche lei, e lo farete ancora, ma poi ti ingabbi nella melma, sappilo.

Oppure, tu inizia a parlare, a tua moglie, a lei... e scopriresti che è tutto nella tua mente. E ti ritrovi nella melma ugualmente.

Ma se vuoi scopare perchè non ce la fai a tenerlo a bada, la pulsione prenderà prima o poi il sopravvento. Sempre che lei sia davvero d'accordo o non sia solo un film. *Perchè fino a prova contraria non hai certezze.*


----------



## geko (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Si ma Chiara, obiettivamente: pensi che possa andare da mia moglie e, tra una discussione per le bollette che sono aumentate e le note di mio figlio, possa dirle: "Ah sai, quella simpaticona di tua cognata mi ha palpato sotto la tovaglia, ma sai, sono cose che capitano..."


Ma dillo direttamente a lei. Sempre a Pasqua, quando la rivedrai, le dirai: 'Ciccia, giù le mani!' e vedrai che non ti palpeggerà più.

La verità è che a te la storiella piace e sei alla ricerca di qualche approvazione. Se quella non ti interessa può fare tutto ciò che vuole e a te non interesserà. :idea:


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Poi... e la butto lì.

Ho anche la sensazione che tu voglia la certezza che lei ci stia, per prendere una decisione.

Forse sei combattuto anche in questo.


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Guarda che se le fai capire chiaramente che non ti interessa non credo che lei sia cosi scema da continuare soprattutto perchè essendo tua congnata ha molto da perdere (se ha anche il solo timore che sta cosa venga fuori in famiglia non credo che rischierebbe).


----------



## lunaiena (2 Gennaio 2012)

Ma se tu vedi tutto questo...non ti chiedi se anche la simpatica cognata possa vedere le stesse cose??
Cioè insomma quando qualcuno ci prova si capisce quando non ce n'è...


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> *Ma dillo direttamente a lei. Sempre a Pasqua, quando la rivedrai, le dirai: 'Ciccia, giù le mani!' e vedrai che non ti palpeggerà più*.
> 
> La verità è che a te la storiella piace e sei alla ricerca di qualche approvazione. Se quella non ti interessa può fare tutto ciò che vuole e a te non interesserà. :idea:


Quoto!


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma dillo direttamente a lei. Sempre a Pasqua, quando la rivedrai, le dirai: 'Ciccia, giù le mani!' e vedrai che non ti palpeggerà più.
> 
> La verità è che a te la storiella piace e sei alla ricerca di qualche approvazione. Se quella non ti interessa può fare tutto ciò che vuole e a te non interesserà. :idea:


Però ammettiamo che un tentativo di approccio in famiglia possa essere un po' problematico da gestire. Si tratta comunque una persona che vedrai sempre, con cui non puoi tagliare in modo netto... serve una grande dose di determinazione.


----------



## Silver (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Perché è un errore chiedere consiglio agli uomini? Non capisco cosa vuoi dire...
> Poi i consigli sono ben accetti, ma sclero se qualcuno che non mi conosce mi dice "tu sei questo" o "tu sei quello" così, a istinto.
> 
> Poi ripeto, zoccola è un termine dettato dalla rabbia perché sto in una situazione che non ho cercato e che mi stressa. E comunque, una che ci prova con un parente tanto verginella non è.


Ok, io sono un uomo, vuoi un consiglio? : saltale addosso cosa aspetti ? dimostra di essere un vero macho! Questo vuoi sentirti dire? Soddisfatto?  Sai benissimo dentro di te quello che devi fare, sei turbato perche' la cognatina giovane ti ha strizzato l'occhio, ti si para dinnanzi una prospettiva unica! Attento a non fare cilecca pero', in questi casi l'ansia da prestazione e' in agguato eppoi che figura faresti? 

Rientra in te credimi, abbandona il tuo turbamento e pensa alla tua famiglia, quando entri in questo gioco difficilmente ne esci con le ossa intere. Faresti soffrire chi ti ama mettendo rischio il tuo futuro e quello di due famiglie. Oggi e' sempre piu' difficile costruirsi una famiglia, tu sei fortunato, mantieni saldamente quello che hai costruito. In quanto a dirlo o meno al marito al tuo posto lascerei tutto cosi' a volte si e' cornuti e contenti. Bye Silver


----------



## geko (2 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Però ammettiamo che un tentativo di approccio in famiglia possa essere un po' problematico da gestire. Si tratta comunque una persona che vedrai sempre, con cui non puoi tagliare in modo netto... serve una grande dose di determinazione.


Cercherò di tralasciare la mia opinione sull'autore del topic.

Certo che sarebbe difficile da gestire, proprio per questo motivo io non vedo perché parlarne col marito, per quanto ne sappiamo è pure possibile che a lui piaccia che la moglie si comporti così, ci sono, no? Quegli uomini a cui piace vedere la propria moglie 'all'opera' con qualcun altro e se poi è un semi parente la cosa si fa ancora più interessante, perché è proibito, è tabù etc. 

Lui ha detto di avere la certezza delle intenzioni della tizia, ha detto che ci prova spudoratamente da anni e che lo palpeggia (parole sue) . . . io l'avrei chiamata in disparte e le avrei chiesto in maniera garbata ma decisa di piantarla. Trovo che questa sia la soluzione più indolore.

Ma dubito che rientri tra i progetti di Montesanto.


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Cercherò di tralasciare la mia opinione sull'autore del topic.
> 
> Certo che sarebbe difficile da gestire, proprio per questo motivo io non vedo perché parlarne col marito, per quanto ne sappiamo è pure possibile che a lui piaccia che la moglie si comporti così, ci sono, no? Quegli uomini a cui piace vedere la propria moglie 'all'opera' con qualcun altro e se poi è un semi parente la cosa si fa ancora più interessante, perché è proibito, è tabù etc.
> 
> ...


Io è dal primo post che lo dico! :up:


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Io è dal primo post che lo dico! :up:


Ma ragazzi, io mi chiedo?
E' *davvero davvero sicuro* che dall'altra parte ci sia una certa cosa?
A volte ci facciamo film mentali e castelli in aria sulla base del... nulla.
E anche se fosse, perchè dovrebbe iniziare lui a creare potenziali crepe?
Non è così semplice... dire all'altra una certa cosa... e magari pigliarsi lo schiaffo: come ti permetti!! Per chi mi hai preso!!! Era chiaro che io gioco!!! Era chiaro che è il mio carattere!!! Porco!!! e poi magari è proprio lei a parlarne a sua moglie ed al proprio marito.

E' pur sempre una persona che vedi, e quindi, conosci davvero poco.

E poi come te ne esci?

Non è meglio l'indifferenza? E che se qualcosa davvero succede *e lui non vuole*, che sia lui al momento opportuno negarla?


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Anche se quella ci sta... *ma non accetta di essere ripresa...* perchè si sentirebbe ledere la propria dignità. Essere negata, e chiamata in disparte come una bambina. Farebbe l'offesa, altro che...
Dopotutto una che arriva ad avere certi atteggiamenti in famiglia, può fare di tutto.
Meglio un estraneo da questo punto di vista.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Ribadisco, ho sbagliato io. Cercavo solo di capire, soprattutto dai maschietti, cosa avrebbero fatto loro al posto mio. Nessun desiderio di rimettersi in gioco, di entrare trionfalmente dopo aver smascherato la ragazza o altro. Semplicemente, volevo metterla su questo piano:
> 
> 1) Ho il seguente problema: voi che mi consigliate?
> 2) Io ti consiglio questo
> ...


Ma ascolta...mi metto nei tuoi panni...e faccio fatica perchè non posseggo nessuna cognata che mi arrapi, no?

Io mi dico...
Ma se ci vediamo due volte all'anno e in occasioni di festa...
Come facciamo ad appartartsi per trombare?

Dove andiamo nel ripostiglio delle scope di casa sua?

Non è un problema..
Vuoi starci perchè ti piace te la trombi...
Non vuoi starci perchè lei non ti piace..fai il finto mona...che non sente per nulla le avences della cognata no?

Cosa occorre andare a piantare casini nelle famiglie altrui...non ti capisco...

Caso mai dici al fratello...
Tento ciava de pì to moiere che è fuori di testa no?

Quanti problemi....

ma tu non sei un vero Conte


----------



## Simy (2 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascolta...mi metto nei tuoi panni...e faccio fatica perchè non posseggo nessuna cognata che mi arrapi, no?
> 
> Io mi dico...
> Ma se ci vediamo due volte all'anno e in occasioni di festa...
> ...


:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma se tu vedi tutto questo...non ti chiedi se anche la simpatica cognata possa vedere le stesse cose??
> Cioè insomma quando qualcuno ci prova si capisce quando non ce n'è...


Donna Mi parli abbondantemente del suo nuovo avatar...

Si mi cara si capisce quando non cìè trippa per gatti...

Ed lì che la gatta va dal lardo del cognato...


----------



## Hirohito (2 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum e ho bisogno di un consiglio. Credo che mia cognata sia un pò _birichina_ e ce lo voglia con me. Per fortuna ci vediamo pochissimo, praticamente Natale e Pasqua perché abitiamo molto lontano, ma... ogni volta che ci incontriamo, è un continuo provocare. L'ultimo dell'anno, che eravamo seduti vicino, addirittura mi ha messo una mano sulla coscia. Mi sono alzato con una scusa, ma è chiaro che volesse arrivare lì.
> 
> Già negli anni scorsi avevo notato queste provocazioni, ma mi ripetevo che non era possibile: allusioni, ammiccamenti, e guarda caso si china sempre a raccogliere qualcosa sbattendomi il suo culetto in faccia!
> 
> ...


Secondo me parlane con lei direttamente, e falle capire quanto fa pena. Io la smonterei alla grande, dicendole che può esser figa quanto vuole ma il suo comportamento la porta, ai tuoi occhi, a livelli infimi.
PS: dimenticavo di dirti di prendere precauzioni, per evitare di passare per il pazzo di turno.... queste donne sono di solito anche parecchio stronze...


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> io l'avrei chiamata in disparte e le avrei chiesto in maniera garbata ma decisa di piantarla. Trovo che questa sia la soluzione più indolore.


Pure io. Infatti è quello che gli avevo suggerito. Parlarne con marito e moglie mi sembra proprio fuori luogo.


----------



## Daniele (2 Gennaio 2012)

Parlane con tua moglie...e che poi se la veda lei.
Lascia stare storie con parenti, o parenti acqusiti, finiscono sempre molto, ma molto male.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Io continuo a dire: non parlare con nessuno.
TU NON DEVI DARE CONTO A NESSUNO.
Se quella decide di cadere, allora la accompagnerai nella caduta, guidandola laddove si fa più male.
Tu devi essere quello che non sa nulla, non ha visto nulla, che tieni solo alla tua famiglia.
Non dare tu segnali di malessere. Battiti il petto da uomo.

Le comari vanno a dire: ehi, quello è cattivo...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> E' che non è una persona che posso decidere di non frequentare mai più. E temo che la prossima volta qualcuno si accorga di qualcosa. Tutto qui.


A questo punto che quello che io pensi sia vero oppure no, non conta più nulla, però sai voglio ritornare al comportamento che avevo da ragazzo ( che fa schifo) e quindi dico, a me non rompere il.... lo dici a lei no eh ? 

Conte2 da ragazzo ti rispondo così, primo: lei la zoccola sta lontano qual'è il problema? il cognato.. come lo hai definito che non ricordo? basta dirgli cominciando con l'epiteto che qua gli hai dato ed il gioco è fatto ( ti spacca la faccia) terzo sono un uomo quindi leggimi eh.... però ho tendenze femminee  
e per ultimo ma non meno importante, non facciamo che vorresti farci un pensierino? no.. sai altrimenti ti abbassi ai livelli della zoccola.

PS chiedo scusa alle donne.


----------



## tesla (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo del forum e ho bisogno di un consiglio. Credo che mia cognata sia un pò _birichina_ e ce lo voglia con me. Per fortuna ci vediamo pochissimo, praticamente Natale e Pasqua perché abitiamo molto lontano, ma... ogni volta che ci incontriamo, è un continuo provocare. L'ultimo dell'anno, che eravamo seduti vicino, addirittura mi ha messo una mano sulla coscia. Mi sono alzato con una scusa, ma è chiaro che volesse arrivare lì.
> 
> Già negli anni scorsi avevo notato queste provocazioni, ma mi ripetevo che non era possibile: allusioni, ammiccamenti, e guarda caso si china sempre a raccogliere qualcosa sbattendomi il suo culetto in faccia!
> 
> ...



guarda, c'è una cosa situata dentro alla scatola cranica di nome "cervello" che dovrebbe metterti al riparo da questa situazione.


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> A questo punto che quello che io pensi sia vero oppure no, non conta più nulla, però sai voglio ritornare al comportamento che avevo da ragazzo ( che fa schifo) e quindi dico, a me non rompere il.... lo dici a lei no eh ?
> 
> Conte2 da ragazzo ti rispondo così, primo: lei la zoccola sta lontano qual'è il problema? il cognato.. come lo hai definito che non ricordo? basta dirgli cominciando con l'epiteto che qua gli hai dato ed il gioco è fatto ( ti spacca la faccia) terzo sono un uomo quindi leggimi eh.... però ho tendenze femminee
> e per ultimo ma non meno importante, non facciamo che vorresti farci un pensierino? no.. sai altrimenti ti abbassi ai livelli della zoccola.
> ...



Giovanotto (visto che ti sei immedesimato nel te-ragazzo) ribadisco alcune info se non sono stato sufficientemente chiaro:

1) Il problema è che non è un'estranea, quindi prima o poi dovrò per forza rivederla. Stavolta è andata bene che nessuno ha visto niente, ma la prossima?
2) L'epiteto era deficiente e inoltre, essendo in confidenza con lui da una vita (è come un fratello) sono solito chiamarlo anche coglione, idiota, beota e quant'altro. E lui sa che sono tutti epiteti ampiamente meritati, ma non voglio dilungarmi in dettagli non rilevanti con la questione; in un certo senso, le cazziate che prende da me e da sua sorella gli fanno piacere;
3) Nulla di male ad avere tendenze femminine, a mio avviso;
4) Ho già specificato che la situazione a livello cerebrale mi intriga, ma è pura teoria. La pratica, nel mio modo di vedere, equivale a un mare di guai. Oltre a una duplice mancanza di rispetto nei confronti di mia moglie e suo fratello.

PS: felice che la discussione sia tornata su binari costruttivi


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io continuo a dire: non parlare con nessuno.
> TU NON DEVI DARE CONTO A NESSUNO.
> Se quella decide di cadere, allora la accompagnerai nella caduta, guidandola laddove si fa più male.
> Tu devi essere quello che non sa nulla, non ha visto nulla, che tieni solo alla tua famiglia.
> ...


Andy, mi piace molto il modo con cui argomenti e a livello teorico mi trovo con te. Se mi trovassi a dare consigli a un amico per un caso analogo, la mia posizione coinciderebbe pressappoco con la tua. Ma, fidati, trovarsi parte in causa è assai diverso


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Ah, aggiungo una cosa che qualcuno aveva già evidenziato (forse proprio Andy. non ricordo). Una donna (ma anche un uomo a parti invertite) che arriva a provarci spudoratamente con un parente, a mio modo di vedere è capace di tutto. Anche di vendicarsi in caso di sfizio sfumato.


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ascolta...mi metto nei tuoi panni...e faccio fatica perchè non posseggo nessuna cognata che mi arrapi, no?
> 
> Io mi dico...
> Ma se ci vediamo due volte all'anno e in occasioni di festa...
> ...



Ho evidenziato una frase che non ho capito 

A parte ciò, e anzi scusa se ti ho rubato il nick ma non sapevo, guarda che io fin lì ci arrivo. Lo so che vedendoci due volte all'anno non ci sarebbero occasioni. A me da fastidio la situazione in sè, perché se quella mano sotto la tavola l'avesse vista mia moglie o suo marito ci saremmo intossicati le feste.

Forse non vuole neanche davvero provarci e si diverte a stuzzicare, non lo so, ma ho come il sentore che se la cosa emergesse le mazzate alla fine le prenderei io da mia moglie e suo fratello...


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Ah, aggiungo una cosa che qualcuno aveva già evidenziato (forse proprio Andy. non ricordo). Una donna (ma anche un uomo a parti invertite) che arriva a provarci spudoratamente con un parente, a mio modo di vedere è capace di tutto. Anche di vendicarsi in caso di sfizio sfumato.


Ma guarda chiunque può vendicarsi in caso di "sfizio frantumato" (non solo un parente) quindi capisco i tuoi timori!
è vero dovrai rivederla ma non credo che nei casi in cui la vedi abbiate molte occasioni per stare da soli....e non credo che lei ci provi cosi spudorantamente davanti a tutti!


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

A proposito, Aristocat: quel film è molto bello, l'ho visto tanti anni fa e ancora me lo ricordo. Con un grande Alessandro Haber e bei battibbecchi tra Cinzia Leone e la Confaloni. :up:


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma guarda chiunque può vendicarsi in caso di "sfizio frantumato" (non solo un parente) quindi capisco i tuoi timori!
> è vero dovrai rivederla ma non credo che nei casi in cui la vedi abbiate molte occasioni per stare da soli....e non credo che lei ci provi cosi spudorantamente davanti a tutti!


Guarda, spero tu abbia ragione...


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Ho evidenziato una frase che non ho capito
> 
> A parte ciò, e anzi scusa se ti ho rubato il nick ma non sapevo, guarda che io fin lì ci arrivo. Lo so che vedendoci due volte all'anno non ci sarebbero occasioni. A me da fastidio la situazione in sè, perché se quella mano sotto la tavola l'avesse vista mia moglie o suo marito ci saremmo intossicati le feste.
> 
> Forse non vuole neanche davvero provarci e si diverte a stuzzicare, non lo so, ma ho come il sentore che *se la cosa emergesse le mazzate alla fine le prenderei io da mia moglie e suo fratello*...


stalle lontano! non sederti vicino a lei ................... 
sul neretto concordo


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> stalle lontano! non sederti vicino a lei ...................
> sul neretto concordo


Io dovevo sedere vicino a mio suocero, poi il nonno ha dato di matto che voleva stare al tavolo dei bambini e il resto lo conoscete...


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Guarda, spero tu abbia ragione...


...................ma non è che invece lei ti sta mettendo alla prova per vedere se sei fedele a tua moglie (e magari sono pure d'accordo)? ...lo so leggo troppi libri........


----------



## geko (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Ah, aggiungo una cosa che qualcuno aveva già evidenziato (forse proprio Andy. non ricordo). Una donna (ma anche un uomo a parti invertite) che arriva a provarci spudoratamente con un parente, a mio modo di vedere è capace di tutto. Anche di vendicarsi in caso di sfizio sfumato.


Ah beh, allora in tal caso io non vedo altra soluzione se non quella di starci. Per il bene di tutti, temo che dovrai sacrificarti e cedere alle avances della bella e giovane cognata . . . Scusa, non per farmi i fatti tuoi, ma allora secondo te quale sarebbe la cosa giusta da fare? 


La frase di Conte, anche se non è il mio dialetto, credo significhi: "Attento, vedi di chiavare di più tua moglie perché è fuori di testa!"  

C'ho azzeccato, Conte?


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...................ma non è che invece lei ti sta mettendo alla prova per vedere se sei fedele a tua moglie (e magari sono pure d'accordo)? ...lo so leggo troppi libri........


Meno male! Credevo di essere l'unico pazzo! Fra le ipotesi che ho considerato c'è pure questa!


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ah beh, allora in tal caso io non vedo altra soluzione se non quella di starci. Per il bene di tutti, temo che dovrai sacrificarti e cedere alle avances della bella e giovane cognata . . . Scusa, non per farmi i fatti tuoi, ma allora secondo te quale sarebbe la cosa giusta da fare?
> 
> 
> La frase di Conte, anche se non è il mio dialetto, credo significhi: "Attento, vedi di chiavare di più tua moglie che è fuori di testa!"
> ...


Io credo che la cosa più giusta sia parlarne con mia moglie. Però, per usare un eufemismo, me la faccio addosso.

Se la frase significa quello... grande Conte


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Meno male! Credevo di essere l'unico pazzo! Fra le ipotesi che ho considerato c'è pure questa!


si ma io leggo davvero troppi libri..... :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma io leggo davvero troppi libri..... :singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:



E fai bene


----------



## Skizzofern (3 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché...lo diciamo ai parenti "guarda che cretino /a , coglione/a , viscido, incompetente , avaro...." che hai sposato?
> e perché dovremmo farlo con l'esuberanza sessuale:mrgreen:?


Io lo faccio.
Esuberanza sessuale non si può sentire..sembrano le "distrazioni dei furbetti del quartiere!".
Ma perchè è così difficile chiamare le cose col loro vero nome?
Io se mio fratello avesse sposato una donna che non lo rispetta e lui, per vari motivi, non se ne fosse accorto credo che gli parlerei. 
Le modalità possono essere diverse ma sicuramente gliene parlerei pur sapendo di procurargli un dolore.
O parlerei direttamente alla moglie. In quel caso però le mie modalità sarebbero diverse:mexican:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> E fai bene


Grazie,

comunque se l'ipotesi fosse davvero quella è un bel casino......


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Grazie,
> 
> comunque se l'ipotesi fosse davvero quella è un bel casino......


E dai, non mettermi altre paturnie in testa ora!


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Io lo faccio.
> Esuberanza sessuale non si può sentire..sembrano le "distrazioni dei furbetti del quartiere!".
> Ma perchè è così difficile chiamare le cose col loro vero nome?
> Io se mio fratello avesse sposato una donna che non lo rispetta e lui, per vari motivi, non se ne fosse accorto credo che gli parlerei.
> ...



Secondo te dovrei parlarne a mia moglie? Io credo di si, ma non so proprio da dove cominciare...


----------



## Skizzofern (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Secondo te dovrei parlarne a mia moglie? Io credo di si, ma non so proprio da dove cominciare...


Secondo me dovresti. Le modalità sceglile tu, come hai scritto qui non va bene?
Ho idea che tua moglie saprebbe gestire meglio la cosa.


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> E dai, non mettermi altre paturnie in testa ora!


....vabbè.....


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Secondo me dovresti. Le modalità sceglile tu, come hai scritto qui non va bene?
> Ho idea che tua moglie saprebbe gestire meglio la cosa.


E' che conosco mia moglie, la prima reazione sarebbe "brutto porco" e non sentirebbe il resto. Poi, a mente fredda, sono sicuro che mi ascolterebbe veramente, anche se sempre sul chi va là. E qui iniziano i guai, perché dovrei confessarle che avevo avuto sentori anche le volte precedenti, e giustamente vorrebbe sapere come mai non gliel'ho mai detto.

Lo so prevedo troppi scenari, ma son fatto così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Io credo che la cosa più giusta sia parlarne con mia moglie. Però, per usare un eufemismo, me la faccio addosso.
> 
> Se la frase significa quello... grande Conte


Ciao. Ho letto la tua storia e fin dall'inizio mi chiedevo proprio perchè tu non l'avessi detto ancora a tua moglie... magari con un po' di diplomazia, dicendo che hai l'impressione che... Me lo chiedo perchè, quando dici che tua moglie non la sopporta, io leggo che si è accorta che ci sta provando... e allora se tu non ne parli con lei risulti come minimo compiaciuto dai suoi comportamenti ai suoi occhi. Io la vedrei così.


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao. Ho letto la tua storia e fin dall'inizio mi chiedevo proprio perchè tu non l'avessi detto ancora a tua moglie... magari con un po' di diplomazia, dicendo che hai l'impressione che... Me lo chiedo perchè, quando dici che tua moglie non la sopporta, io leggo che si è accorta che ci sta provando... e allora se tu non ne parli con lei risulti come minimo compiaciuto dai suoi comportamenti ai suoi occhi. Io la vedrei così.



Sai, a livello inconscio percepiamo cose che la ragione non ancora vuole ammettere. Sono convinto che mia moglie qualcosa abbia intuito, proprio per questo devo affrettarmi a parlare io per primo. Però, converrai che non è facile trovare il modo e le parole...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Sai, a livello inconscio percepiamo cose che la ragione non ancora vuole ammettere. Sono convinto che mia moglie qualcosa abbia intuito, proprio per questo devo affrettarmi a parlare io per primo. Però, converrai che non è facile trovare il modo e le parole...


Ma dai... le dici: senti, voglio parlarti chiaramente di una cosa perchè tra noi non ci siano equivoci... ho quest'impressione... ho aspettato a parlartene perchè essendo nostra cognata mi dispiaceva, speravo di essermi sbagliato. Cosa dovrebbe dirti? Se non è capace di apprezzare questo, merita che tu approfondisca con la cognata! (scherzo eh!)


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Giovanotto (visto che ti sei immedesimato nel te-ragazzo) ribadisco alcune info se non sono stato sufficientemente chiaro:
> 
> 1) Il problema è che non è un'estranea, quindi prima o poi dovrò per forza rivederla. Stavolta è andata bene che nessuno ha visto niente, ma la prossima?
> 2) L'epiteto era deficiente e inoltre, essendo in confidenza con lui da una vita (è come un fratello) sono solito chiamarlo anche coglione, idiota, beota e quant'altro. E lui sa che sono tutti epiteti ampiamente meritati, ma non voglio dilungarmi in dettagli non rilevanti con la questione; in un certo senso, le cazziate che prende da me e da sua sorella gli fanno piacere;
> ...


Grazie per il giovanotto, lo sono  
Comincio a capire il tuo modo di esprimerti qua, visto gli epiteti che usi come routinne con le persone che stimi.
Sai io la tua situazione la vedo semplicissima, e trovo due soluzioni, la prima: scopatela tanto la vedi solo due volte, ( ma in questa maniera mi allego alla mia risposta di prima.) La seconda: semplicemente mostra gli attributi, ti prendi le tue responsabilità, perchè le hai, e parli con la.... parente, e le dici semplicemente che ami tua moglie, e se non hai "il coraggio di farlo" esprimiti con lei dicendo parole di apprezzamento verso la madre dei tuoi figli. 
semplice no ?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2012)

Ciao sbrii


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ciao sbrii


Ciao fratellino, buon anno! e i gamberi?


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma dai... le dici: senti, voglio parlarti chiaramente di una cosa perchè tra noi non ci siano equivoci... ho quest'impressione... ho aspettato a parlartene perchè essendo nostra cognata mi dispiaceva, speravo di essermi sbagliato. Cosa dovrebbe dirti? Se non è capace di apprezzare questo, merita che tu approfondisca con la cognata! (scherzo eh!)


Mi hai convinto. Quando torna gliene parlo (se sparisco dal forum, i miei fiori preferiti sono le margherite).


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Mi hai convinto. Quando torna gliene parlo (se sparisco dal forum, i miei fiori preferiti sono le margherite).


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tranquillo, me ne ricorderò... pensa però che potrebbe andare peggio se tu stai zitto, la cognata continua e tua moglie VI becca mentre lei ti fa piedino... cosa le spieghi poi?


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Grazie per il giovanotto, lo sono
> Comincio a capire il tuo modo di esprimerti qua, visto gli epiteti che usi come routinne con le persone che stimi.
> Sai io la tua situazione la vedo semplicissima, e trovo due soluzioni, la prima: scopatela tanto la vedi solo due volte, ( ma in questa maniera mi allego alla mia risposta di prima.) La seconda: semplicemente mostra gli attributi, ti prendi le tue responsabilità, perchè le hai, e parli con la.... parente, e le dici semplicemente che ami tua moglie, e se non hai "il coraggio di farlo" esprimiti con lei dicendo parole di apprezzamento verso la madre dei tuoi figli.
> semplice no ?


Semplice ma non condivido, preferisco i suggerimenti di sbriciolata.
Con questa persona non ci voglio neanche parlare, preferisco affrontare mia moglie perché è il nostro rapporto quello da salvare, quello loro (dei cognati) non lo vedo molto bene.

PS: preciso che non sono mai stato un santo o un bacchettone, però matrimonio e paternità mi hanno riportato in carreggiata.


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: tranquillo, me ne ricorderò... pensa però che potrebbe andare peggio se tu stai zitto, la cognata continua e tua moglie VI becca mentre lei ti fa piedino... cosa le spieghi poi?



Teoricamente il tempo per sedermi a pensare ce l'ho, visto che ora prima di Pasqua non se ne parla... però mi conosco e se devo prenderle è meglio subito. Almeno chiarisco


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

PS: sta cosa di mettere le carte in tavola non so perché ma mi rasserena.
PPS: sono contento di non essermi più cancellato, alla fine: cominciate a piacermi


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> PS: sta cosa di mettere le carte in tavola non so perché ma mi rasserena.
> PPS: sono contento di non essermi più cancellato, alla fine: cominciate a piacermi


Ehm ...... e chi ti dice che tu ci piaci ;-)


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Ho evidenziato una frase che non ho capito
> 
> A parte ciò, e anzi scusa se ti ho rubato il nick ma non sapevo, guarda che io fin lì ci arrivo. Lo so che vedendoci due volte all'anno non ci sarebbero occasioni. A me da fastidio la situazione in sè, perché se quella mano sotto la tavola l'avesse vista mia moglie o suo marito ci saremmo intossicati le feste.
> 
> Forse non vuole neanche davvero provarci e si diverte a stuzzicare, non lo so, ma ho come il sentore che se la cosa emergesse le mazzate alla fine le prenderei io da mia moglie e suo fratello...


Ma dove siamo?
Non mi hai rubato certo il nick...
E fidati nessuno mai scriverà qui dentro il Conte alludendo a te...

Sei molto confuso...
In certi post dici che ti intriga la situazione...
In altri dici che ti fa schifo...

Proprio la tua consapevolezza di poter prendere Mazzate da tua mogie e tuo fratello...segna l'enorme differenza esistenziale...tra tu conte...e io!

Comunque mi hai fatto venire in mente che ho una cugina con cui non ho mai finito di sistemare cose iniziate quando io avevo 13 anni e lei 20....e si strusciava le sue poppe sulla mia schiena...portandomi in giro con la moto...

Sento che devo chiamarla...perchè nella mia testa...sento che lei ci ha provato e non mi sono più ricordato di starci...ora ha più di 50 anni ma dicono che è strafiga da paura...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ah beh, allora in tal caso io non vedo altra soluzione se non quella di starci. Per il bene di tutti, temo che dovrai sacrificarti e cedere alle avances della bella e giovane cognata . . . Scusa, non per farmi i fatti tuoi, ma allora secondo te quale sarebbe la cosa giusta da fare?
> 
> 
> La frase di Conte, anche se non è il mio dialetto, credo significhi: "Attento, vedi di chiavare di più tua moglie perché è fuori di testa!"
> ...


Si...ci hai azzeccato!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao fratellino, buon anno! e i gamberi?


Uhm.... si manciò tutti du risgrazziatu ri me figghiù  li ha mangiati tutti quel disgraziato di mio figlio grr ( quello piccolo) dice che deve crescere, e che io sono vecio


----------



## Sole (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao. Ho letto la tua storia e fin dall'inizio mi chiedevo proprio perchè tu non l'avessi detto ancora a tua moglie... magari con un po' di diplomazia, dicendo che hai l'impressione che... Me lo chiedo perchè, quando dici che tua moglie non la sopporta, io leggo che si è accorta che ci sta provando... *e allora se tu non ne parli con lei risulti come minimo compiaciuto dai suoi comportamenti ai suoi occhi*. Io la vedrei così.


Ma perchè? E se anche un briciolo della sua anima fosse compiaciuta dall'interesse della cognata? Non siamo dei blocchi di marmo, duri e puri, cavolo. A volte siamo solo esseri umani che hanno anche momenti di fragilità e debolezza, che hanno bisogno di una qualsiasi carezza, che si lusingano per un'attenzione particolare... che male c'è?

Possibile che una moglie non comprenda questo? Siamo davvero tanto chiusi in questa idea di coppia impenetrabile, in cui una lusinga o un desiderio insano non possono essere tollerati e diventano sinonimi di colpa?

E poi io non sono d'accordo che la moglie debba essere informata... il casino che può nascere potrebbe essere di portata ben superiore alle reali dimensioni del problema. Non è che dobbiamo per forza riferire tutto quello che ci capita al coniuge eh... una persona ADULTA può fare le proprie scelte assumendosene la responsabilità, senza dovere niente a nessuno.


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ehm ...... e chi ti dice che tu ci piaci ;-)



E' irrilevante.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Secondo te dovrei parlarne a mia moglie? Io credo di si, ma non so proprio da dove cominciare...


Tu parli con tua moglie.
Tua moglie va dalla cognata.

la cognata dice...ma figurati...è tuo marito che ci prova con me...ma siccome io gli regalo solenni due di picche...ora si vendica dicendo che sono io che ci provo...ma figurati se io ci provo con tuo marito...

Quindi taci con tua moglie...

Ma non mi hai ancora detto come fareste tu e la moglie del fratello di tua moglie...a farvi una solenne e nascosta mega trombata liberatoria...senza che nessuno lo venga mai a sapere...

Sono curiosissimo...


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Però io ho detto molte volte che l'idea mi intriga... non per la cognata, proprio l'essere oggetto di attenzioni è lusinghiero. Ma ho subito aggiunto che finisce lì, a maggior ragione che è una parente.

Sole, io sono combattuto perché ritengo di dover informare mia moglie. Forse è anche uno scarico di responsabilità, perché sarà lei eventualmente a parlare col fratello. In tutto questo, io e lui siamo stati tanto amici fino a che vivevamo vicino... e la cognatina lo sa bene.


----------



## Sole (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> PS: sta cosa di mettere le carte in tavola non so perché ma mi rasserena.
> PPS: sono contento di non essermi più cancellato, alla fine: cominciate a piacermi


Bene, sono contenta. Sarebbe stato un peccato perdere un Conte


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu parli con tua moglie.
> Tua moglie va dalla cognata.
> 
> la cognata dice...ma figurati...è tuo marito che ci prova con me...ma siccome io gli regalo solenni due di picche...ora si vendica dicendo che sono io che ci provo...ma figurati se io ci provo con tuo marito...
> ...


Oddio così mi terrorizzi!

In quanto alla trombata, i modi si trovano volendo (io viaggio tanto per lavoro) ma il problema non si porrà, fidati


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Bene, sono contenta. Sarebbe stato un peccato perdere un Conte



Sssssscccccccccccccc... che si offende...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Bene, sono contenta. Sarebbe stato un peccato perdere un Conte


Si ma io dico...sto qua vuole essere conte...e si fa certe seghe nella testa...
Insomma nel matrimonio cosa credi mi siano servite le testimoni di nozze?
Eh come pensi sia andata a finire? Eh?

Facile dire sono Conte...cavoli...

Cioè è stata la mia testimone di nozze a ribadire certi concetti durante il pranzo...no?

Come dire...non perdere certi vizi..che poi non ti riconosci più...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu parli con tua moglie.
> Tua moglie va dalla cognata.
> 
> la cognata dice...ma figurati...è tuo marito che ci prova con me...ma siccome io gli regalo solenni due di picche...ora si vendica dicendo che sono io che ci provo...ma figurati se io ci provo con tuo marito...
> ...


Allora quando saltano fuori le storie stambecche e'sempre un casino..figurati quando si tratta di cognate e fratelli...e come darsi le martellate nelle palle,poi amico c'e'chi si diverte a metterlo e chi a prenderlo,giusto??Mia cognata era bellissima,e siccome era moltooooooo allegra,sono certo che se ci avessi provato me la sarei fatta..tra l'altro conosco due ex amanti..e se ci sono riusciti loro.per me sarebbe stato facilissimo.

Ma non mi e'mai passato per la testa


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

................................ :sorriso:


.......anche tu mi piaci..se non fai il permaloso! :up:


----------



## Sole (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Però io ho detto molte volte che l'idea mi intriga... non per la cognata, proprio l'essere oggetto di attenzioni è lusinghiero. Ma ho subito aggiunto che finisce lì, a maggior ragione che è una parente.
> 
> Sole, io sono combattuto perché ritengo di dover informare mia moglie. Forse è anche uno scarico di responsabilità, perché sarà lei eventualmente a parlare col fratello. In tutto questo, io e lui siamo stati tanto amici fino a che vivevamo vicino... e la cognatina lo sa bene.


Sul rosso: credo sia del tutto umano e comprensibile, lo sarebbe per chiunque, credo.

Sul nero: io sono convinta che tu te la debba sbrigare da solo. E, ripeto, tuo cognato conoscerà sua moglie, molto più di quello che voi pensiate. Senza contare che potrebbe essere una situazione umiliante per lui doversi, poi, confrontare con te. I vostri rapporti perderebbero senz'altro spontaneità. Per cosa? Per un tentativo di approccio senza nessuna conseguenza tangibile? Hai mai pensato che tua cognata potrebbe darti del pazzo visionario e farti fare una figuraccia davanti ai tuoi parenti? Valuta bene le possibili conseguenze, le cose potrebbero davvero ingigantirsi e sfuggirti di mano sai.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma io dico...sto qua vuole essere conte...e si fa certe seghe nella testa...
> Insomma nel matrimonio cosa credi mi siano servite le testimoni di nozze?
> Eh come pensi sia andata a finire? Eh?
> 
> ...


Per me il Conte e'unico e trino...l'altro e'un principiante,semmai seplice NH


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Sssssscccccccccccccc... che si offende...


No ora tu ti trombi a dovere la cognata e poi ci racconti come è andata questa lussuria...e allora potrai essere Conte...eh...

Poi io sono passato dal titolo di Lord a quello di Conte...perchè le accontento...ma spero di morire come marchese...e ritornare in famiglia con il mitico avo De Sade...


----------



## free (3 Gennaio 2012)

quoto il Conte:
una donna rifiutata e messa in  ridicolo può diventare pericolosissima!
ocio!
 meglio tacere, e al limite passare per ingenuo
e poi ricordati che la totale indifferenza è un'arma molto potente


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> View attachment 4388
> 
> 
> ................................ :sorriso:
> ...


No ma ieri ero veramente troppo nervoso, il ricordo era ancora fresco.

Ma le margherite sono un tentativo di esorcizzare o una speranza?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Allora quando saltano fuori le storie stambecche e'sempre un casino..figurati quando si tratta di cognate e fratelli...e come darsi le martellate nelle palle,poi amico c'e'chi si diverte a metterlo e chi a prenderlo,giusto??Mia cognata era bellissima,e siccome era moltooooooo allegra,sono certo che se ci avessi provato me la sarei fatta..tra l'altro conosco due ex amanti..e se ci sono riusciti loro.per me sarebbe stato facilissimo.
> 
> Ma non mi e'mai passato per la testa


Infatti tu sei Principe...
Il Principe Lothar detto il Cornoforo!

Cioè se tu presenti tua moglie a Lothar...poi appunto sono cazzi tua...cioè...corna tua....


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> No ma ieri ero veramente troppo nervoso, il ricordo era ancora fresco.
> 
> Ma le margherite sono un tentativo di esorcizzare o una speranza?


:abbraccio:
...tentativo di esorcizzare! ...... ma siccome ho un sacco di cose da fare:scopa: mi porto avanti col lavoro nel caso occorresse..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma perchè? E se anche un briciolo della sua anima fosse compiaciuta dall'interesse della cognata? Non siamo dei blocchi di marmo, duri e puri, cavolo. A volte siamo solo esseri umani che hanno anche momenti di fragilità e debolezza, che hanno bisogno di una qualsiasi carezza, che si lusingano per un'attenzione particolare... che male c'è?
> 
> Possibile che una moglie non comprenda questo? Siamo davvero tanto chiusi in questa idea di coppia impenetrabile, in cui una lusinga o un desiderio insano non possono essere tollerati e diventano sinonimi di colpa?
> 
> E poi io non sono d'accordo che la moglie debba essere informata... il casino che può nascere potrebbe essere di portata ben superiore alle reali dimensioni del problema. Non è che dobbiamo per forza riferire tutto quello che ci capita al coniuge eh... una persona ADULTA può fare le proprie scelte assumendosene la responsabilità, senza dovere niente a nessuno.


Quoto.
Trovo sia fantasticamente umano il desiderio di essere desiderati. Nei limiti di un approccio 'sano' alle relazioni, ovviamente. 

Sul fatto che la moglie debba o meno essere informata non saprei ancora esprimermi. 
Sono d'accordo che se lui avesse frainteso o esagerato il significato di certe 'provocazioni' sarebbe più male che bene.

Penso che tutto si riduca al tipo di rapporto che ha impostato con la moglie, e al tipo di persona che è lei.
C'è chi è abbastanza equilibrata da capire la reale portata di certe situazioni, magari si fa una risata sopra, o ne approfitta per mettere un pò di pepe nel rapporto, e alla prossima occasione studierebbe i movimenti della cognata con un pò di attenzione.
Ma c'è anche chi è il genere da scenata, insicura e portata all'esagerazione.

Il problema è che a fraintendersi a volte ci si impiega un attimo...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Per me il Conte e'unico e trino...l'altro e'un principiante,semmai seplice NH


Cosa vuol dire NH?

Ma ci sto pensando sai?

Magari avessi una cognata che ci prova...e che fosse figa...

Però insomma...parliamoci chiaro Lothar...
Se tua moglie ci prova con me cosa faccio?

Te lo dico?
O me la faccio e basta?


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (3 Gennaio 2012)

Mi avete ulteriormente confuso, sto peggio di prima... forse non scegliere è anche una scelta, dopo tutto...


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Mi avete ulteriormente confuso, sto peggio di prima... forse non scegliere è anche una scelta, dopo tutto...


in che senso ti abbiamo confuso????


----------



## Sole (3 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Trovo sia fantasticamente umano il desiderio di essere desiderati. Nei limiti di un approccio 'sano' alle relazioni, ovviamente.
> 
> Sul fatto che la moglie debba o meno essere informata non saprei ancora esprimermi.
> ...


Ti quoto pure io 

E' vero, se la moglie del Conte fosse una donna di spirito che sa prendere con leggerezza certe cose il discorso sarebbe diverso... ma visto che si parla di rapporti di parentela, già appesantiti di solito da tensioni e rancori inespressi, ecco, io ci andrei lo stesso molto cauta


----------



## Lostris (3 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in che senso ti abbiamo confuso????


Secondo me perchè prima, avendo deciso di dire tutto alla moglie, si era sentito un pò più leggero.

Ma adesso gli abbiamo fatto venire ancora i dubbi mi sa....


----------



## Sole (3 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Secondo me perchè prima, avendo deciso di dire tutto alla moglie, si era sentito un pò più leggero.
> 
> Ma adesso gli abbiamo fatto venire ancora i dubbi mi sa....


Vabbè, siamo qui per questo


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cosa vuol dire NH?
> 
> Ma ci sto pensando sai?
> 
> ...



ahahahhh grave che un Conte non lo sappia..NH=nobil uomo

se ci prova scopatela...ma ha due o tre bastardini che le girano attorno....

ma rimarebbe delusa.......perche'ne combino di tutti i colori..ma tra le lenzuola non ho rivali...modestamente


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma perchè? E se anche un briciolo della sua anima fosse compiaciuta dall'interesse della cognata? Non siamo dei blocchi di marmo, duri e puri, cavolo. A volte siamo solo esseri umani che hanno anche momenti di fragilità e debolezza, che hanno bisogno di una qualsiasi carezza, che si lusingano per un'attenzione particolare... che male c'è?
> 
> Possibile che una moglie non comprenda questo? Siamo davvero tanto chiusi in questa idea di coppia impenetrabile, in cui una lusinga o un desiderio insano non possono essere tollerati e diventano sinonimi di colpa?
> 
> E poi io non sono d'accordo che la moglie debba essere informata... il casino che può nascere potrebbe essere di portata ben superiore alle reali dimensioni del problema. Non è che dobbiamo per forza riferire tutto quello che ci capita al coniuge eh... una persona ADULTA può fare le proprie scelte assumendosene la responsabilità, senza dovere niente a nessuno.


Sole, ma non è che lui debba passare la palla alla moglie... è che secondo me la moglie avrà intravisto, sospettato... voglio dire: questa è una che non ha paura di niente se tocca la coscia al cognato sotto al tavolo, no? ne avrà fatte delle altre, probabilmente... e come tutte le brave sorelle, la sorella ne avrà sentite parecchie... ma non può farci niente, giusto? Però, se ci prova col marito, è un'altro paio di maniche... allora dire: Oh, ma sai che quella cretina della moglie di tuo fratello mi pare che ci provi pure con me, tra marito e moglie si potrà anche dire, senza tirare fuori coppie impenetrabili, ma semplicemente per mettere le cose in chiaro... sbaglio? Se la moglie è una persona intelligente, farà un sospiro pensando a quanto è pirla il fratello, e sarà contenta dell'onestà del marito... e starà zitta. Io farei così.


----------



## Lostris (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se la moglie è una persona intelligente, farà un sospiro pensando a quanto è pirla il fratello, e sarà contenta dell'onestà del marito... e starà zitta. Io farei così.


Ma di Sbri ce n'è una..


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma di Sbri ce n'è una..


... e meno male...


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Secondo me perchè prima, avendo deciso di dire tutto alla moglie, si era sentito un pò più leggero.
> 
> Ma adesso gli abbiamo fatto venire ancora i dubbi mi sa....


io però preferirei saperlo da mio marito piuttosto che scoprire mia cognata che gli allunga una mano sulla coscia e mio marito che mi dice: "ehm....cara.....io volevo proprio dirterlo...ma non sapevo da dove cominciare!"



Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, siamo qui per questo


già!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti quoto pure io
> 
> E' vero, se la moglie del Conte fosse una donna di spirito che sa prendere con leggerezza certe cose il discorso sarebbe diverso... ma visto che si parla di rapporti di parentela, già appesantiti di solito da tensioni e rancori inespressi, ecco, io ci andrei lo stesso molto cauta



Ma mia moglie non è una donna di spirito eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io però preferirei saperlo da mio marito piuttosto che scoprire mia cognata che gli allunga una mano sulla coscia e mio marito che mi dice: "ehm....cara.....io volevo proprio dirterlo...ma non sapevo da dove cominciare!


parrebbe un po' tardi dopo, vero? 
Poi, per quanto riguarda il fatto che la cognata rifiutata potrebbe vendicarsi... probabile in effetti. Purtroppo la mente umane arriva a picchi immensurabili di meschinità e grettezza, poi la donna che accusa l'uomo di averci provato è sempre molto più credibile(mai capito perchè, ma pare sia così) e la commedia all'italiana non fa che proporre situazioni analoghe... invece la cosa va ridimensionata: è cretina, ci prova pure con tutta la famiglia a tavola, te lo dico perchè così tu sai, una così è tanto stupida che mi da fastidio guardarla due volte l'anno, speriamo che tuo fratello si accorga presto della stronzata che ha fatto e mettiamo un bel pietrone su tutto.


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> parrebbe un po' tardi dopo, vero?
> Poi, per quanto riguarda il fatto che la cognata rifiutata potrebbe vendicarsi... probabile in effetti. Purtroppo la mente umane arriva a picchi immensurabili di meschinità e grettezza, poi la donna che accusa l'uomo di averci provato è sempre molto più credibile(mai capito perchè, ma pare sia così) e la commedia all'italiana non fa che proporre situazioni analoghe... invece la cosa va ridimensionata: è cretina, ci prova pure con tutta la famiglia a tavola, te lo dico perchè così tu sai, una così è tanto stupida che mi da fastidio guardarla due volte l'anno, speriamo che tuo fratello si accorga presto della stronzata che ha fatto e mettiamo un bel pietrone su tutto.


Quoto! :up:


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Perché mi etichetti? Si, ho usato termini forti, che sono figli della rabbia accumulata in questi giorni. Il problema non è che lei sia più bella o giovane di mia moglie, il problema è che la mia vita mi va bene così e non capisco perché questa si diverta tanto a complicarmela.
> 
> Non è invidia, credo piuttosto istinto di conservazione.


Trombala 2 volte l'anno e via. E se non vuoi trombarla dammi il suo numero di cellulare  e specialmente non guardarla e non dire nulla a nessuno. Insomma fatti i caz.zi tuoi che non si sbaglia mai.


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Trombala 2 volte l'anno e via. E se non vuoi trombarla dammi il suo numero di cellulare e specialmente non guardarla e non dire nulla a nessuno. Insomma fatti i caz.zi tuoi che non si sbaglia mai.


ciao Massimo!!!!!!!!! 


ma non ti bastano quelle che hai?


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Gennaio 2012)

Io ho una cognata che mi fa arrapare come un riccio. E a quello scemo di mio cognato ben gli starebbe il dispetto.


----------



## Massimo meridio (3 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Massimo!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ma non ti bastano quelle che hai?


Ciao Simy!!!!!!!
No, mi sa che non mi bastano le 2 morose più la moglie.


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ciao Simy!!!!!!!
> No, mi sa che non mi bastano le 2 morose più la moglie.



e vabbè ma allora sei tu che te le cerchi però!!!!!!!!!!! :condom::condom::condom:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè ma allora sei tu che te le cerchi però!!!!!!!!!!! :condom::condom::condom:


... è così che le trova, no?


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... è così che le trova, no?



si ma io non intendevo le donne..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma tanto tu mi hai capito!


----------



## Andy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sul rosso: credo sia del tutto umano e comprensibile, lo sarebbe per chiunque, credo.
> 
> Sul nero: io sono convinta che tu te la debba sbrigare da solo. E, ripeto, tuo cognato conoscerà sua moglie, molto più di quello che voi pensiate. Senza contare che potrebbe essere una situazione umiliante per lui doversi, poi, confrontare con te. I vostri rapporti perderebbero senz'altro spontaneità. Per cosa? Per un tentativo di approccio senza nessuna conseguenza tangibile? Hai mai pensato che tua cognata potrebbe darti del pazzo visionario e farti fare una figuraccia davanti ai tuoi parenti? Valuta bene le possibili conseguenze, le cose potrebbero davvero ingigantirsi e sfuggirti di mano sai.


Non ho letto tutto, ma quanto avete scritto.
Io rimango fermo in quello che dico, e sono d'accordissimo con Sole. Al 10000000%.

Noi qui nemmeno conosciamo la moglie, e non sappiamo come potrebbe prendere la faccenda.
Non a tutte le donne si possono dire certe cose preimpostate, alcune potrebbero vederci il marcio anche dove non ce n'è. Magari la moglie non vuole sentire ragioni, e chiama la parente e... succede un macello.
E non conosciamo nemmeno la parente.

Lei ti fa il piedino a tavola? E tu grida ad alta voce: *ma cosa stai facendo con quel piede!*
Vedrai che tutti, compresa tua moglie, volgeranno lo sguardo verso lei, e non verso di te.

E la cosa finisce lì, per te.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2012)

Questa discussione è diventata di una tristezza........

Diciannove pagine su un problema che non esiste.
Ma come si fa, da adulti, a non trovare le parole, i modi e i tempi per esprimersi LIBERAMENTE su certi argomenti?
Ma come si fa ad essere bloccati dalla paura del giudizio di persone che in questa vicenda vengono giudicate deboli e immorali?

meditate.....


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questa discussione è diventata di una tristezza........
> 
> Diciannove pagine su un problema che non esiste.
> Ma come si fa, da adulti, a non trovare le parole, i modi e i tempi per esprimersi LIBERAMENTE su certi argomenti?
> ...


posso meditare domani che oggi ho già da risolvere la questioncina dell'infelicità intrinseca della frequentazione assidua e perniciosa di codesto posto malsano?:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Questa discussione è diventata di una tristezza........
> 
> Diciannove pagine su un problema che non esiste.
> Ma come si fa, da adulti, a non trovare le parole, i modi e i tempi per esprimersi LIBERAMENTE su certi argomenti?
> ...



Chiaretta bella..dimmi perche'in questo sito hai mai letto cose allegre???psot tipo....''ohhh ieri sera maxim con l'amante 3 ore..poi giu'krug a non finire''......macche'salici piangenti e stop


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso meditare domani che oggi ho già da risolvere la questioncina dell'infelicità intrinseca della frequentazione assidua e perniciosa di codesto posto malsano?:singleeye:



concesso, a patto di una subitanea sostituzione di _codesto_ con _cotesto _(più vintage)   :sonar:


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Chiaretta bella..dimmi perche'in questo sito hai mai letto cose allegre???psot tipo....''ohhh ieri sera maxim con l'amante 3 ore..poi giu'krug a non finire''......macche'salici piangenti e stop


è vero, lothar.
però pure tu qualche tristezza latente devi averla perché persisti e resisti in questo luogo di dolore e sacrificio .
o forse sei così generoso da pensare rendere un po' più allegra l'aria?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Chiaretta bella..dimmi perche'*in questo sito hai mai letto cose allegre*???psot tipo....''ohhh ieri sera maxim con l'amante 3 ore..poi giu'krug a non finire''......macche'salici piangenti e stop



certo tesoro, quelle che scrivi tu :mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è vero, lothar.
> però pure tu qualche tristezza latente devi averla perché persisti e resisti in questo luogo di dolore e sacrificio .
> o forse sei così generoso da pensare rendere un po' più allegra l'aria?


sono la vs fortuna...altrimenti sarebbe un girone di dannati stambecchazzi bramitanti(si dice??..)


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concesso, a patto di una subitanea sostituzione di _codesto_ con _cotesto _(più vintage) :sonar:


perdindirindina : c'est vrai!


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sono la vs fortuna...altrimenti sarebbe un girone di dannati stambecchazzi bramitanti(si dice??..)


bramitante nel senso del participio presente di bramitare?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Chiaretta bella..dimmi perche'in questo sito hai mai letto cose allegre???psot tipo....*''ohhh ieri sera maxim con l'amante 3 ore..poi giu'krug a non finire*''......macche'salici piangenti e stop


ma tu parli di dove mi portano a cenare i  miei amici e io scelgo liberamente i vini dall' iPad, rigorosamente senza prezzi?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma tu parli di dove mi portano a cenare i miei amici e io scelgo liberamente i vini dall' iPad, rigorosamente senza prezzi?


No Chiara intendo Maxim Motel,uno qua'e uno a Milano......quelli che dici tu credo sia Rodrigo,il ristorante piu caro della citta'..


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> bramitante nel senso del participio presente di bramitare?



Minerva se tu non ci fossi...  bisognerebbe inventarti :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma tu parli di dove mi portano a cenare i miei amici e io scelgo liberamente i vini dall' iPad, rigorosamente senza prezzi?


penso che in quel Maxim il massimo cui puoi agognare sia il moscato di San Marino... sorry


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> penso che in quel Maxim il massimo cui puoi agognare sia il moscato di San Marino... sorry


invornitona....non hai capito di che parlo..e'un motel di lusso..altro che moscato..


----------



## geko (3 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Diciannove pagine su un problema che non esiste.*
> meditate.....


Ecco, quello che dico pure io! Non basterebbe una semplice conversazione tra adulti?




contepinceton ha detto:


> No ora tu ti trombi a dovere la cognata e poi ci racconti come è andata questa lussuria...e allora potrai essere Conte...eh...
> 
> Poi io sono passato dal titolo di Lord a quello di Conte...perchè le accontento...ma spero di morire come marchese...e ritornare in famiglia con il mitico avo De Sade...


Ma insomma, tutti questi titoli nobiliari da dove arrivano?

Il Conte è conte
Lothar è il principe
Il Conte di Montesanto è un ibrido tra un conte e un prete

E io che fo? Al massimo potrei essere un Cavaliere errante alla Don Chisciotte, pazzo e che lotta contro i mulini a vento! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> invornitona....non hai capito di che parlo..e'un *motel di lusso*..altro che moscato..


vero...hanno anche il brut, ho controllato...


----------



## Andy (3 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ecco, quello che dico pure io! Non basterebbe una semplice conversazione tra adulti?



Ehm... in una conversazione tra 10 adulti, in genere 1-2 lo sono: gli altri sono bambini imbronciati.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ecco, quello che dico pure io! Non basterebbe una semplice conversazione tra adulti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu sei il Loconte..nobile scudiero del regime Locontiano....cavalchi un emu scalciante e piangente targato''TUT''ovverossia tipico utente tradinet...il quale urla di dolore ed e'in psico analisi...forza Geko dai mo con quello speroni


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu sei il Loconte..nobile scudiero del regime Locontiano....cavalchi un emu scalciante e piangente targato''TUT''ovverossia tipico utente tradinet...il quale urla di dolore ed e'in psico analisi...forza Geko dai mo con quello speroni


da notare lo sguardo languido del tuo destriero


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> da notare lo sguardo languido del tuo destriero



Minerva stavo mangiando per un pelo non mi strozzo

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> da notare lo sguardo languido del tuo destriero


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:fortuna che sono andati già tutti via.... stavo ruzzolando giù dalla sedia:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geko (3 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tu sei il Loconte..nobile scudiero del regime Locontiano....cavalchi un emu scalciante e piangente targato''TUT''ovverossia tipico utente tradinet...il quale urla di dolore ed e'in psico analisi...forza Geko dai mo con quello speroni


Va bene Lothar, peró tu smettila di tormentarti pensando a ció che io cavalco... Sono certo che anche tu non sei messo poi così male, sappi accontentarti, suvvia! :mexican:
Povero TUT piuttosto... Bella sigla! :rotfl:





Minerva ha detto:


> da notare lo sguardo languido del tuo destriero


Ossignur!  Grazie, ma vo a piedi, faccio prima! 
Effettivamente trasuda disperazione da tutti i pori! :rotfl: Complimenti per aver scovato l'esemplare!


----------



## Skizzofern (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vero...hanno anche il brut, ho controllato...


:carneval::carneval::carneval: se servissero anche gazzosa mi date l'indirizzo??


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval: se servissero anche gazzosa mi date l'indirizzo??


sei un salutista?:carneval:


----------



## Lostris (3 Gennaio 2012)

Se c'è posto nella saga, io mi candido al ruolo di negromante.... :singleeye:


----------



## geko (3 Gennaio 2012)

Alla cognata piuttosto che facciamo fare? Io un'ideuzza l'avrei...


----------



## Lostris (3 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Alla cognata piuttosto che facciamo fare? Io un'ideuzza l'avrei...


 mi sa che non mi servono le mie doti di sensitiva paragnosta per capire quale...


----------



## geko (3 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> mi sa che non mi servono le mie doti di sensitiva paragnosta per capire quale...


:rotfl:

Beh, per non essere troppo scontati, visto che le piace fare certe cose quando si è a tavola . . . Le facciamo fare la Locandiera, come quella di Goldoni . . . O era GoNdoni? :carneval:


----------



## Lostris (3 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Beh, per non essere troppo scontati, visto che le piace fare certe cose quando si è a tavola . . . Le facciamo fare la Locandiera, come quella di Goldoni . . . O era GoNdoni? :carneval:


Infatti io avevo pensato subito ad una novella Mirandolina... ehm.. 
..perchè la tua idea originaria era un'altra, per caso??? 

Tu ti candidi a cappuccino?? (servito dalla locandiera.. ovvio...)


----------



## geko (3 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Tu ti candidi a cappuccino?? (servito dalla locandiera.. ovvio...)


Ahahah! Geniale, pure l'avatar inganna in mio favore! :idea:


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

e io??? che faccio????


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e io??? che faccio????


Simy, tu devi fare la fatina... è destino!


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Simy, tu devi fare la fatina... è destino!


mmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhhhh .......... vabbè............... :blank::blank:


----------



## geko (3 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e io??? che faccio????


Ma che domande . . .  Trilly!  

A me da piccolo piaceva un sacco Anacleto, aveva una risata super contagiosa!

Comunque questa storia è vietata ai minori, troveremo un posto adatto a te nel prossimo film, abbi fede.


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma che domande . . . Trilly!
> 
> A me da piccolo piaceva un sacco Anacleto, aveva una risata super contagiosa!
> 
> Comunque questa storia è vietata ai minori, troveremo un posto adatto a te nel prossimo film, abbi fede.



[video=youtube;f8SaAgioRFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8SaAgioRFI&feature=related[/video]


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
mo vabbè che sono giovane....ma non sono mica minorenne....


----------



## free (4 Gennaio 2012)

che suspense questo 3d!

fino a Pasqua è lunga


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e io??? che faccio????


Se mi dai il consenso so io che potrei farti fare.


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Se mi dai il consenso so io che potrei farti fare.


 perdonami ma non voglio sapere cosa vorresti farmi fare! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perdonami ma non voglio sapere cosa vorresti farmi fare! :mrgreen:


Perdonata.... ed il balcone di giulietta crollò!!!!! uff :incazzato:


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Perdonata.... ed il balcone di giulietta crollò!!!!! uff :incazzato:


non so perchè ma ero certa che andavamo a parare li! :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non so perchè ma ero certa che andavamo a parare li! :unhappy:


li dove?  :carneval:


----------



## geko (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mo vabbè che sono giovane....ma *non sono mica minorenne*....





Simy ha detto:


> perdonami ma *non voglio sapere cosa vorresti farmi fare*! :mrgreen:


Ma cosa fai? Lanci il sasso e nascondi la mano? 

Invia pure la tua candidatura all'indirizzo email che ti manderò in mp. Valuterò personalmente e con particolare cura il ruolo a te più consono...

Ps: Grazie per Anacleto, mi hai strappato un sorrisone! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma cosa fai? Lanci il sasso e nascondi la mano?
> 
> Invia pure la tua candidatura all'indirizzo email che ti manderò in mp. Valuterò personalmente e con particolare cura il ruolo a te più consono...
> 
> Ps: Grazie per Anacleto, *mi hai strappato un sorrisone*! :mrgreen:


Già che sono riuscita a farti sorridere è una buona cosa! 

.........lo so io perchè ho risposto cosi a Claudio!  prima o poi capirai!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Già che sono riuscita a farti sorridere è una buona cosa!
> 
> .........lo so io perchè ho risposto cosi a Claudio!  prima o poi capirai!


Come posso far capire a geko? uhmm difficile molto difficile... ma ci provo va! 
Conosci il contepri..... geko ? se si immagina lui che guarda quasi dritto ma con la lineetta virtuale un po inclinata verso simy... poi immagina delle bave che escono dalla bocca del conte... devo continuare ? 

Conteee perdonamiiii ma non sapevo come esprimermi  so che mi perdonerai.


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Come posso far capire a geko? uhmm difficile molto difficile... ma ci provo va!
> Conosci il contepri..... geko ? se si immagina lui che guarda quasi dritto ma con la lineetta virtuale un po inclinata verso simy... poi immagina delle bave che escono dalla bocca del conte... devo continuare ?
> 
> Conteee perdonamiiii ma non sapevo come esprimermi  so che mi perdonerai.



penso che geko abbia capito! non serve andare oltre grazie! :incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> penso che geko abbia capito! non serve andare oltre grazie! :incazzato:


Scusami ma era solidarietà maschile


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2012)

Comunque Lothar...presto urge la cassa di vov...sono nei guai....

Comunque la cognata va castigata---

Geko Fa al caso nostro coma alain delon nella saga del clan dei siciliani...

Simy è quella con le tette che stanno su che porta la pastasciutta al conte...

Ma l'altro conte che fine ha fatto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque Lothar...presto urge la cassa di vov...sono nei guai....
> 
> Comunque la cognata va castigata---
> 
> ...


Sai che sono preoccupata? ci ho pensato dopo ma... aveva paura di sua moglie, eh?


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai che sono preoccupata? ci ho pensato dopo ma... aveva paura di sua moglie, eh?


devo andare a comprare le margherite iange:


----------



## Massimo meridio (4 Gennaio 2012)

E l'ho detto pure io : la cognata va castigata. Ma non da chi ha aperto questo 3d, lui è meglio che stia a casa con le ciabatte e la tv. Mi offro volontario per venire a castigarla. 
Simy: è vero che me le cerco (le rogne), hai ragione.


----------



## Lostris (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> devo andare a comprare le margherite iange:


:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> E l'ho detto pure io : la cognata va castigata. Ma non da chi ha aperto questo 3d, lui è meglio che stia a casa con le ciabatte e la tv. Mi offro volontario per venire a castigarla.
> Simy: è vero che me le cerco (le rogne), hai ragione.


se imparassi a darmi retta ogni tanto...mica sempre è! ogni tanto!


----------



## geko (4 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Geko Fa al caso nostro coma alain delon nella saga del clan dei siciliani...


Questo perché mi faccio incasinare la vita dalle mogli degli altri? 




contepinceton ha detto:


> Simy è quella con le tette che stanno su che porta la pastasciutta al conte...


Simy, sto ancora aspettando il curriculum.


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Questo perché mi faccio incasinare la vita dalle mogli degli altri?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


veramente sono io che aspetto l'mp con l'idirizzo mail dove mandare il curriculum! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## geko (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente sono io che aspetto l'mp con l'idirizzo mail dove mandare il curriculum! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



Avete letto tutti? Ci sta provando!!! Sposa pure mio fratello mentre ci sei e mettimi una mano sulla coscia così siamo al completo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Avete letto tutti? Ci sta provando!!! Sposa pure mio fratello mentre ci sei e mettimi una mano sulla coscia così siamo al completo!


Cave canem... se la fai arrabbiare poi ti scatena contro la belva...


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma cosa fai? Lanci il sasso e nascondi la mano?
> 
> *Invia pure la tua candidatura all'indirizzo email che ti manderò in mp*. Valuterò personalmente e con particolare cura il ruolo a te più consono...
> 
> Ps: Grazie per Anacleto, mi hai strappato un sorrisone! :mrgreen:



ma non ti ricordi manco quello che scrivi!


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Avete letto tutti? Ci sta provando!!! Sposa pure mio fratello mentre ci sei e mettimi una mano sulla coscia così siamo al completo!


o signore! mo passo pure per quella che ci sta provando! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cave canem... se la fai arrabbiare poi ti scatena contro la belva...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geko (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non ti ricordi manco quello che scrivi!


E va bene, basta pregare: te lo mando! Certo che devi sempre averla vinta eh . . . 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cave canem... se la fai arrabbiare poi ti scatena contro la belva...


E' troppo divertente! Se scatena il cane comunque io posso sempre liberare la tigre, MIAO! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lostris (4 Gennaio 2012)

Ma che carini che siete...


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E va bene, basta pregare: te lo mando! Certo che devi sempre averla vinta eh . . .
> 
> 
> 
> E' troppo divertente! Se scatena il cane comunque io posso sempre liberare la tigre, MIAO! :mrgreen:


non abbiamo paura dei gattacci noi :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E va bene, basta pregare: te lo mando! Certo che devi sempre averla vinta eh . . .
> 
> 
> 
> E' troppo divertente! Se scatena il cane comunque io posso sempre liberare *la tigre, MIAO*! :mrgreen:


che fetecchia di tigre:singleeye:


----------



## geko (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non abbiamo paura dei *gattacci* noi :mrgreen:





Minerva ha detto:


> *che fetecchia* di tigre:singleeye:


Non osate, eh . . . Il puma non si tocca! :mrgreen:

Simy, ti pesto come il sale.


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non osate, eh . . . Il puma non si tocca! :mrgreen:
> 
> Simy, ti pesto come il sale.


la tigre ferocissima di geko


----------



## geko (4 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la tigre ferocissima di geko


Molto, ma mooolto più feroce (e sonnacchiosa)!


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non osate, eh . . . Il puma non si tocca! :mrgreen:
> 
> Simy, *ti pesto come il sale*.


:bleble:


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (4 Gennaio 2012)

Problema risolto. Simy, le margherite non servono


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Problema risolto. Simy, le margherite non servono


per fortuna!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ci stavamo preoccupando!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tutto ok quindi? parlato con tua moglie?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Problema risolto. Simy, le margherite non servono


Eravamo in pensiero!


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (4 Gennaio 2012)

Lo so, vi leggevo ma non potevo scrivere perché gli admin hanno preso sul serio la mia richiesta di cancellazione 

Provo a sintetizzare. Ieri telefonata chilometrica di mia suocera. Poi tutto normale: cena, stiamo un po' con i bimbi, ecc. Sul tardi, ero in camera intento a preparare la borsa da calcetto (stasera avevo una partitella) quando entra mia moglie e mi chiede: "La sai l'ultima di mia madre?"
Io, completamente disinteressato, non rispondo e lei aggiunge: "E' convinta che [nome della cognata] si sia fissata con te!".

Potete immaginare il mio desiderio di sparire nella borsa da calcio!

Siccome non sono mai stato furbo, anziché prendere la palla al balzo le dico "ma no, ma quando mai, tua mamma vede le streghe".

Lei mi fa: "Veramente lo penso anch'io. Per fortuna che TU certe cose neanche le noti". E scoppia a ridere...
Poi torna seria e mi guarda negli occhi: "Naturalmente non credo si spinga tanto oltre a stuzzicare, ma se dovesse fare la scema ti concedo 3 secondi per venirmelo a dire. Sai, voi uomini siete negati per certe cose. Meglio che ce la sbrighiamo fra donne".

In sostanza, sono un miracolato 
Quanto amo mia moglie!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Lo so, vi leggevo ma non potevo scrivere perché gli admin hanno preso sul serio la mia richiesta di cancellazione
> 
> Provo a sintetizzare. Ieri telefonata chilometrica di mia suocera. Poi tutto normale: cena, stiamo un po' con i bimbi, ecc. Sul tardi, ero in camera intento a preparare la borsa da calcetto (stasera avevo una partitella) quando entra mia moglie e mi chiede: "La sai l'ultima di mia madre?"
> Io, completamente disinteressato, non rispondo e lei aggiunge: "E' convinta che [nome della cognata] si sia fissata con te!".
> ...


te l'avevo detto te l'avevo...


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> te l'avevo detto te l'avevo...




Però come è vero che a volte è meglio lasciare mantecare gli ingredienti... son sicuro che se avessi mosso un dito io sarebbe successo un pandemonio!


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> te l'avevo detto te l'avevo...


Idem, una volta che ho ragione


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Idem, una volta che ho ragione


Grazie anche a te per il sostegno. Mi sento molto Forrest Gump, ma in tutta sincerità: chi se ne fotte!


----------



## lunaiena (4 Gennaio 2012)

Bene ora che è tutto ok...
Potresti dire sinceramente perché hai omesso qualche piccolo particolare?


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (4 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Bene ora che è tutto ok...
> Potresti dire sinceramente perché hai omesso qualche piccolo particolare?


??? 
Il nome della cognata vuoi sapere?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Però come è vero che a volte è meglio lasciare mantecare gli ingredienti... son sicuro che se avessi mosso un dito io sarebbe successo un pandemonio!


no, probabilmente ci sarebbe stato giro di telefonate inverso e tua suocera avrebbe confermato le tue dichiarazioni... le deve essere costato non poco dire a sua figlia quello che ha detto


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> te l'avevo detto te l'avevo...


non c'è niente da fare...noi donne siamo più scaltre....
tua moglie da mo che l'ha capito!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> ???
> Il nome della cognata vuoi sapere?


il giallo si infittisce...


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (4 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no, probabilmente ci sarebbe stato giro di telefonate inverso e tua suocera avrebbe confermato le tue dichiarazioni... le deve essere costato non poco dire a sua figlia quello che ha detto



Mah, considerando mia suocera e quanto ami la nuora, non credo sai


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Mah, considerando mia suocera e quanto ami la nuora, non credo sai


penso che non potrei amarla neppure io, cotale nuora


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non c'è niente da fare...noi donne siamo più scaltre....
> tua moglie da mo che l'ha capito!



Ma io lo so che voi siete una razza superiore, per questo vi temo a volte


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Ma io lo so che voi siete una razza superiore, per questo vi temo a volte



vabbè cmq è bene quel che finisce bene!


.............regazzi tranquilli ora restituisco a tutti i soldi che vi avevo chiesto per la corona di marcherite......:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (4 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> ???
> Il nome della cognata vuoi sapere?



Nooo...
Perché non hai detto a tua moglie la verità ...
E cioè che anche tu te ne eri accorto...

Io mi sarei comportata nello stesso tuo modo...
Ma qui in molti post si dice che il dirsi tutto senza omettere nulla è importante...


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (4 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè cmq è bene quel che finisce bene!
> 
> 
> .............regazzi tranquilli ora restituisco a tutti i soldi che vi avevo chiesto per la corona di marcherite......:mrgreen:


Azz... a questo vi eravate spinti per me?


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (4 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nooo...
> Perché non hai detto a tua moglie la verità ...
> E cioè che anche tu te ne eri accorto...
> 
> ...


A volte è importante pure portare a casa la pelle


----------



## Simy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Azz... a questo vi eravate spinti per me?


:sorriso:


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io mi sarei comportata nello stesso tuo modo...
> Ma qui in molti post si dice che il dirsi tutto senza omettere nulla è importante...


Ma lui non ha fatto nulla... che doveva dire?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Azz... a questo vi eravate spinti per me?


eh, siamo gente di cuore noi!


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (4 Gennaio 2012)

Mi sento un po' come De Sica quando fa talmente tanti casini che per una misteriosa combinazione di eventi tutto si aggiusta da sè. Non so se avete presente.


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (4 Gennaio 2012)

Ad ogni modo grazie per le dritte, ne farò tesoro per la prossima volta.


























Scherzo


----------



## lunaiena (4 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma lui non ha fatto nulla... che doveva dire?


Semplicemente dire alla moglie che anche lui se ne era accorto...
Se vogliamo proprio essere sinceri...

Allora da questo forum mi sembra di aver capito che la base di un buon rapporto è la completa sincerità in tutto...
Bene nel mio rapporto tutta questa sincerità non c'è ma ritengo di avere un rapporto solido...

Quindi mi da piacere una la testimonianza di Conte che dice che a volte è importante portare a casa le palle ..


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (4 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Semplicemente dire alla moglie che anche lui se ne era accorto...
> Se vogliamo proprio essere sinceri...
> 
> Allora da questo forum mi sembra di aver capito che la base di un buon rapporto è la completa sincerità in tutto...
> ...


Ma io ho detto la pelle, non le palle!

Però non mi è chiara una cosa: fino a ieri pomeriggio sostenevo che, pur non sapendo come, avrei dovuto parlarne a mia moglie. A mente fredda, dico non per sincerità, ma per uscire dalla situazione spiacevole. Qualcuno mi diceva "bravo", altri di non farlo.

La vicenda è andata a posto da sola, che senso aveva complicarla ulteriormente dicendole "ci ha già provato"? Allora si che si sarebbe incazzata...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Ma io ho detto la pelle, non le palle!
> 
> Però non mi è chiara una cosa: fino a ieri pomeriggio sostenevo che, pur non sapendo come, avrei dovuto parlarne a mia moglie. A mente fredda, dico non per sincerità, ma per uscire dalla situazione spiacevole. Qualcuno mi diceva "bravo", altri di non farlo.
> 
> La vicenda è andata a posto da sola, che senso aveva complicarla ulteriormente dicendole "ci ha già provato"? Allora si che si sarebbe incazzata...


sì, date le circostanze, era la cosa più intelligente da fare, tanto lo scopo era già raggiunto... questa si definisce bugia bianca ed è prevista dal mio codice deontologico


----------



## lunaiena (4 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Ma io ho detto la pelle, non le palle!
> 
> Però non mi è chiara una cosa: fino a ieri pomeriggio sostenevo che, pur non sapendo come, avrei dovuto parlarne a mia moglie. A mente fredda, dico non per sincerità, ma per uscire dalla situazione spiacevole. Qualcuno mi diceva "bravo", altri di non farlo.
> 
> La vicenda è andata a posto da sola, che senso aveva complicarla ulteriormente dicendole "ci ha già provato"? Allora si che si sarebbe incazzata...


Ops...
Ho letto palle....mi spias

Per la domanda io mi sarei comportata cosi...
Giusto per evitare incazzature...


----------



## Lostris (4 Gennaio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Semplicemente dire alla moglie che anche lui se ne era accorto...
> Se vogliamo proprio essere sinceri...
> 
> Allora *da questo forum mi sembra di aver capito che la base di un buon rapporto è la completa sincerità in tutto*...
> ...


Non mi sembra... Certo è l'opinione di alcune persone qui, ma tante altre la pensano diversamente, io per prima.
La sincerità sempre e comunque per partito preso puó essere molto deleteria, in alcuni casi trasformarsi in cattiveria gratuita, in altri complicare la vita inutilmente per sciocchezze. 

Diffido in generale di tutti quegli atteggiamenti che costringono la natura umana in comportamenti assolutistici, o bianco o nero.
Trovo che una buona regola da seguire non sia la sincerità "sempre e comunque", ma il buonsenso.


----------



## Andy (4 Gennaio 2012)

Ma io anche penso che la sincerità in un rapporto debba essere fondamentale.
Ma se per la strada vedo una bella donna, e mi faccio una sega mentale su una fantasia erotica... beh, dai questo non lo considero un tradimento. A tutto c'è un limite: *dovremmo andare tutti all'inferno.* Mica mi posso mettere a raccontare alla mia compagna anche questo. E lei lo stesso con me. Non finisce più.
Lui ha avuto il pensiero, l'eccitazione, ma... non ha fatto nulla.
Quindi, in effetti, ha fatto bene.


----------



## Conte di Montesanto (4 Gennaio 2012)

Mi trovo con voi: va bene la sincerità, ma se questa deve ferire meglio un'omissione di tanto in tanto.


----------



## geko (5 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Mi sento un po' come De Sica quando fa talmente tanti casini che per una misteriosa combinazione di eventi tutto si aggiusta da sè. Non so se avete presente.


A parte il paragone orribile, io detesto De Sica, sono contento che le cose per te si siano risolte per il meglio! A volte ci pensano direttamente le mogli o le suocere a risolvere certi tipi di casini. 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, date le circostanze, era la cosa più intelligente da fare, tanto lo scopo era già raggiunto... questa si definisce bugia bianca ed è prevista dal mio codice deontologico


E allora credo di sapere che lavoro fai! :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E allora credo di sapere che lavoro fai! :up:


Davvero? allora tienimi informata, mi sono fatta un mazzo discreto per impararne uno, ma me ne fanno sempre fare altri... del  resto, la brutta abitudine di mangiare non riesco a togliermela...


----------



## geko (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Davvero? allora tienimi informata, mi sono fatta un mazzo discreto per impararne uno, ma me ne fanno sempre fare altri... del  resto, la brutta abitudine di mangiare non riesco a togliermela...


Ma no, così mi confondi!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Gennaio 2012)

Vi chiedo una cortesia, onde evitare agli utenti di leggere 30 pagine di ot.

Aprite un 3d apposito nella sezione competente per parlare di film, musica, cultura e quant'altro.

Una delle regole del forum è quella di non spammare (si dice così?) i 3d altrui


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma no, così mi confondi!


Ma caro Geko... io sono la gorgone Medusa... ho orribili poteri e per vedermi devi guardare in uno specchio...


----------



## geko (5 Gennaio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Vi chiedo una cortesia, onde evitare agli utenti di leggere 30 pagine di ot.
> 
> Aprite un 3d apposito nella sezione competente per parlare di film, musica, cultura e quant'altro.
> 
> Una delle regole del forum è quella di non *spammare* (si dice così?) i 3d altrui



Si, credo si dica così! 

Hai ragione, mea culpa. Rientriamo immediatamente in topic.


----------



## Sole (5 Gennaio 2012)

Conte di Montesanto ha detto:


> Mi trovo con voi: va bene la sincerità, ma se questa deve ferire meglio un'omissione di tanto in tanto.



Non sono sicura che il criterio per stabilire quali siano le cose da omettere e quali no in un rapporto sia semplicemente la possibilità di ferire il partner. Se una cosa è davvero importante per la coppia credo si debba rivelarla anche se si corre il rischio di ferire l'altro.

Penso piuttosto che il criterio sia quello di capire cosa si può gestire da soli e cosa, invece, è utile condividere per il bene del rapporto. Io penso che in una coppia vera sia essenziale dare all'altro la reale immagine di se stessi. Non indossare maschere, per intenderci.


----------



## Simy (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non sono sicura che il criterio per stabilire quali siano le cose da omettere e quali no in un rapporto sia semplicemente la possibilità di ferire il partner. Se una cosa è davvero importante per la coppia credo si debba rivelarla anche se si corre il rischio di ferire l'altro.
> 
> Penso piuttosto che il criterio sia quello di capire cosa si può gestire da soli e cosa, invece, è utile condividere per il bene del rapporto. Io penso che in una coppia vera sia essenziale dare all'altro la reale immagine di se stessi. Non indossare maschere, per intenderci.


:up:


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non sono sicura che il criterio per stabilire quali siano le cose da omettere e quali no in un rapporto sia semplicemente la possibilità di ferire il partner. Se una cosa è davvero importante per la coppia credo si debba rivelarla anche se si corre il rischio di ferire l'altro.
> 
> Penso piuttosto che il criterio sia quello di capire cosa si può gestire da soli e cosa, invece, è utile condividere per il bene del rapporto. Io penso che in una coppia vera sia essenziale dare all'altro la reale immagine di se stessi. Non indossare maschere, per intenderci.


una cosa sono le maschere, altro il buon senso di capire quando la sincerità diventa sterile .


----------



## Sole (5 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> una cosa sono le maschere, altro il buon senso di capire quando la sincerità diventa sterile .



Sì, come avevo detto io. Il criterio non è la sofferenza generata dalla sincertà, ma la sua utilità all'interno del rapporto.

Se un rapporto è fondamentalmente corretto e sincero, ci si può permettere di riservarsi uno spazio per sè decidendo di rivelare o meno alcuni dettagli che non aggiungono o non tolgono nulla alla sostanza della relazione.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2012)

*Conte....*

Carissimo Conte di Montesanto...
Sono io che ti parlo...io Il Contepinceton di Sboronia detto il maialmondo Squarcialupi...

Veramente sei stato saggio e scaltro...
Hai agito veramente come se fossi mio fratello...e mia moglie ha strabuzzato gli occhi!

Ora: se è vero che mi diverto un casino quando non si capisce se veniamo nominati nei post io o te...hai usato in perfetta consonanza la tecnica pincioniana...e sono fiero di te!

Per esempio...sai...anni fa mi chiama la mia di suocera con fare grave che mi deve parlare.
Vado da lei e lei sentenzia...di a tua moglie che va in giro troppo scollacciata...la pare na putana!

Vado a casa e dico a mia moglie...
Ti devo parlare...sai a sto giro è intervenuta pure tua madre...
Tua madre...sai perfino lei mi ha detto che è ora che ti vesti un po' più sexy perchè sei troppo tutta pigiamosa e vai ingiro messa come una vecia de 80 ani....potresti metterti qualcosa di più scollato no?:up::up::up::up:

Sei un grande! Ehehehehehehehehehehe...

Ragioniamo molto sulla sincerità, no?
Su quel fare della suocera di mia moglie no? Mia madre...

Ah ragazzi e ragazzi...beata sincerità: 
Mia madre che si sente sempre in diritto e dovere: lo sappiamo a fine di bene!
Di insegnare tutto agli altri...

Ed eccola tempestarmi da sposetto...di a tua moglie questo, di a tua moglie quell'altro...
Dovevo essere sincero no?
Per amore di verità...andare a riferire no?

Invece Conte sono e conte rimango...
Mia moglie...
Ma tua madre non dice niente di me?
E io....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...figurati la beghina non si intromette sai nel nostro matrimonio eh?

Poi ogni volta che c'era mia moglie presente...pronto e diritto no?
Dai mamma.....dai mamma...perchè non dici ora a mia moglie le cose con cui mi sfracassi i coglioni da mane a sera?:up::up::up::up::up:

Qua la mano Montesanto...
Sempre ci sarà pace fra le nostre Contee...

E se sei nei guai con la cognata...manda un mp...a Meridio...Massimo Meridio...fidati lui le castiga...le cognate prorompenti...ma non ci tocca le mogli!

2012!
Cognate a nastro per Meridio!
Così ho deciso!:up::up::up:


----------



## tesla (5 Gennaio 2012)

conte, quello solito intendo, a volte quando parti per la tangente sei davvero incomprensibile, anche per google translator


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> conte, quello solito intendo, a volte quando parti per la tangente sei davvero incomprensibile, anche per google translator


Io sono io.
Ma se io vedo il mondo in un modo.
Non cambio quel modo finchè non trovo qualcosa di assolutamente convincente.
Un giorno capirai che tutto il tuo dolore è una proiezione della tua mente.
Per una cosa che non esiste.

Vero l'amore rende vulnerabili.
Ma chi passa indenne a tutte le ferite che un amore può provocare, finalmente passa il bosco.
NOn è stato un pusillanime...
E' andato Oltre.
Oltre il meridiano Zero.
E finchè campa si darà alla macchia.
Perchè là sta bene con sè stesso.

Finalmente l'uomo sarà come Dio.
Capace di un amore che suona dare la vita per l'amico.

Un amore che dice...
Per quanto tu mi tradissi io ti resterò fedele...

Se ti cade il mondo in testa perchè lei ti ha abbandonato...tu eri un'edera...e non un muro.


----------



## tesla (5 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sono io.
> Ma se io vedo il mondo in un modo.
> Non cambio quel modo finchè non trovo qualcosa di assolutamente convincente.
> Un giorno capirai che tutto il tuo dolore è una proiezione della tua mente.
> ...


non saprei, mi sento un po' edera e un po' muro; è vero, sono un muretto un po' diroccato, ma ho retto.
non ho schioccato le dita gagliardamente e ho dimenticato tutto, ma tu fa la fai semplice, io non sono john wayne.
per quanto difficoltoso  l'ho vissuto come un rapporto intenso e unico e ne è valsa la pena, anche se ne sono uscita con le ossa rotte.
quando sarò fuori dal bosco non voglio dimenticarlo e nemmeno cambiare il mio modo futuro di vivere l'amore... sono fatta così.
se cambiassi come dici tu rinnegherei me stessa, non voglio farlo: quello sarebbe il tradimento peggiore, il mio verso me stessa.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non saprei, mi sento un po' edera e un po' muro; è vero, sono un muretto un po' diroccato, ma ho retto.
> non ho schioccato le dita gagliardamente e ho dimenticato tutto, ma tu fa la fai semplice, io non sono john wayne.
> per quanto difficoltoso  l'ho vissuto come un rapporto intenso e unico e ne è valsa la pena, anche se ne sono uscita con le ossa rotte.
> quando sarò fuori dal bosco non voglio dimenticarlo e nemmeno cambiare il mio modo futuro di vivere l'amore... sono fatta così.
> se cambiassi come dici tu rinnegherei me stessa, non voglio farlo: quello sarebbe il tradimento peggiore, il mio verso me stessa.


Invece porco cazzo...se hai imparato qualcosa da quest'esperienza...
Scoprirai di poter vivere l'amore in maniera più adulta e consapevole.
E meno in maniera viscerale e adolescenziale.
Amerai più con la testa e meno con il ventre.

Terribile considerare noi stessi una cosa immutabile no?
Ti rendi conto di quanto è limitante?

E te lo dice uno che appare come un caleidoscopio umano.
Ogni giorno sono differente.

Ovvio no allora sono qualunquista...

Ok difendiamo ad ogni costo i principi in cui crediamo?
Ok...

Una vita passata in un intifada allora?
E che cosa resta sul finire del giorno?

Eh?


----------



## elena_ (5 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E te lo dice uno che appare come un caleidoscopio umano.


è esattamente ciò a cui ho pensato leggendo il tuo post precedente


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non saprei, mi sento un po' edera e un po' muro; è vero, sono un muretto un po' diroccato, ma ho retto.
> non ho schioccato le dita gagliardamente e ho dimenticato tutto, ma tu fa la fai semplice, io non sono john wayne.
> per quanto difficoltoso  l'ho vissuto come un rapporto intenso e unico e ne è valsa la pena, anche se ne sono uscita con le ossa rotte.
> *quando sarò fuori dal bosco non voglio dimenticarlo e nemmeno cambiare il mio modo futuro di vivere l'amore... sono fatta così.
> se cambiassi come dici tu rinnegherei me stessa, non voglio farlo: quello sarebbe il tradimento peggiore, il mio verso me stessa*.


Quoto e se posso approvo


----------



## Andy (6 Gennaio 2012)

Però, per chi tradisce e ne dà poca importanza: quando incontrate una persona così, lascetela in pace.
Non pensate a voi stessi egoisticamente, girate le spalle e sperate che quella persona trovi un compagno migliore.
Il naso fuori dalla sua vita.
Onestà da ambo le parti.


----------



## tesla (6 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Però, per chi tradisce e ne dà poca importanza: quando incontrate una persona così, lascetela in pace.
> Non pensate a voi stessi egoisticamente, girate le spalle e sperate che quella persona trovi un compagno migliore.
> Il naso fuori dalla sua vita.
> Onestà da ambo le parti.



non sono scemi andy, scelgono accuratamente qualcuno/a che non gli farà mai del male ma anzi, li metterà su un piedistallo.
questa è la frase che mi è stata detta con un sorrisino, non me la sono inventata


----------



## Daniele (6 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non saprei, mi sento un po' edera e un po' muro; è vero, sono un muretto un po' diroccato, ma ho retto.
> non ho schioccato le dita gagliardamente e ho dimenticato tutto, ma tu fa la fai semplice, io non sono john wayne.
> per quanto difficoltoso  l'ho vissuto come un rapporto intenso e unico e ne è valsa la pena, anche se ne sono uscita con le ossa rotte.
> quando sarò fuori dal bosco non voglio dimenticarlo e nemmeno cambiare il mio modo futuro di vivere l'amore... sono fatta così.
> se cambiassi come dici tu rinnegherei me stessa, non voglio farlo: quello sarebbe il tradimento peggiore, il mio verso me stessa.


Io non dimentico nulla, ma posso rivalutare realmente le cose per come erano Tesla, io potevo amare Serena per come era, ma siccome non era non potevo amarla.
Io rinnego quello che ho vissuto in quanto non è servito a nulla di nulla, ha solo portato dolore, sofferenza e distruzione nella mia vita, nulla vale questo prezzo e per non tradire me stesso che non mi lego a quello che pensavo di aver vissuto ma lo rendo per vero quello che ho vissuto, mi sono trombato per 3 anni una vacca di merda, ma almeno faceva dei pompini decenti, l'unico suo pregio alla fin fine, forse quello che si porterà come epitaffio sulla tomba, che tristezza per una donna essere solo quello, una pompinara.


----------



## tesla (6 Gennaio 2012)

sinceramente io vivo ancora il ricordo di grandi tuffi al cuore vedendola ridere, una felicità estrema e completa che nessuna delle vaccate che ha fatto cancellerà mai. 
vaccate sue non mie, io sono stata felice e se anche mi ha ripagato con una fucilata a bruciapelo non voglio cambiare per questo o rinnegare le mie scelte.
 nemmeno convivere con pensieri violenti o insultanti nei suoi confronti, perchè mi sporco troppo


----------



## Flavia (6 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> sinceramente io vivo ancora il ricordo di grandi tuffi al cuore vedendola ridere, una felicità estrema e completa che nessuna delle vaccate che ha fatto cancellerà mai.
> vaccate sue non mie, io sono stata felice e se anche mi ha ripagato con una fucilata a bruciapelo non voglio cambiare per questo o rinnegare le mie scelte.
> nemmeno convivere con pensieri violenti o insultanti nei suoi confronti, perchè mi sporco troppo


Condivido ogni tua patola, mi ci ritrovo molto


----------



## Daniele (6 Gennaio 2012)

Io voglio sporcare la sua persona, vorrei che tutte le sue amicizie sapessero che è una infida mignottona la cui parola vale meno della merda, vorrei che fosse sola come non mai, che cercasse una fuga da quella solitudine e non la trovasse se non facendosi fuori, questo è quello che voglio che lei viva...ed è quello che riuscirò a fare prima o poi, ho ancora una sola cartuccia da giocare, una cartuccia indegna, una cartuccia che non ho mai usato per suo rispetto, ma che scattato il quarto anno userò senza alcuna pietà, le toglierò la cosa che più le era cara, che non era l'affetto di sua madre o di suo padre, io so bene cosa aveva di caro e so bene il motivo per cui non la colpii in quello, perchè avevo ancora troppa umanità.
Carissima Tesla, il 18 Febbraio 2012 sarà una bella data, so come farle del male, così tanto e me ne sono reso conto solo adesso, scavando nella mia memoria, le minacce che mi faceva, quello che temeva era una cosa che io non avrei mai pensato le potesse fare male...adesso lo so!!! 
Tesla cara, quando un amore va via nella merda, non c'è cosa più sublime di vedere la sofferenza che noi avevamo dentro negli occhi della persona che ci ha fatto del male, non sia mai che io cada per mano altrui e non faccia cadere nel baratro con me quella persona, non ci guadagnerò nulla, ma almeno non ci faccio guadagnare nulla dalla mia disgrazia.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io voglio sporcare la sua persona, vorrei che tutte le sue amicizie sapessero che è una infida mignottona la cui parola vale meno della merda, vorrei che fosse sola come non mai, che cercasse una fuga da quella solitudine e non la trovasse se non facendosi fuori, questo è quello che voglio che lei viva...ed è quello che riuscirò a fare prima o poi, ho ancora una sola cartuccia da giocare, una cartuccia indegna, una cartuccia che non ho mai usato per suo rispetto, ma che scattato il quarto anno userò senza alcuna pietà, le toglierò la cosa che più le era cara, che non era l'affetto di sua madre o di suo padre, io so bene cosa aveva di caro e so bene il motivo per cui non la colpii in quello, perchè avevo ancora troppa umanità.
> Carissima Tesla, il 18 Febbraio 2012 sarà una bella data, so come farle del male, così tanto e me ne sono reso conto solo adesso, scavando nella mia memoria, le minacce che mi faceva, quello che temeva era una cosa che io non avrei mai pensato le potesse fare male...adesso lo so!!!
> Tesla cara, quando un amore va via nella merda, non c'è cosa più sublime di vedere la sofferenza che noi avevamo dentro negli occhi della persona che ci ha fatto del male, non sia mai che io cada per mano altrui e non faccia cadere nel baratro con me quella persona, non ci guadagnerò nulla, ma almeno non ci faccio guadagnare nulla dalla mia disgrazia.


[video=youtube;skj3Lc4QZX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skj3Lc4QZX8&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (7 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io voglio sporcare la sua persona, vorrei che tutte le sue amicizie sapessero che è una infida mignottona la cui parola vale meno della merda, vorrei che fosse sola come non mai, che cercasse una fuga da quella solitudine e non la trovasse se non facendosi fuori, questo è quello che voglio che lei viva...ed è quello che riuscirò a fare prima o poi, ho ancora una sola cartuccia da giocare, una cartuccia indegna, una cartuccia che non ho mai usato per suo rispetto, ma che scattato il quarto anno userò senza alcuna pietà, le toglierò la cosa che più le era cara, che non era l'affetto di sua madre o di suo padre, io so bene cosa aveva di caro e so bene il motivo per cui non la colpii in quello, perchè avevo ancora troppa umanità.
> Carissima Tesla, il 18 Febbraio 2012 sarà una bella data, so come farle del male, così tanto e me ne sono reso conto solo adesso, scavando nella mia memoria, le minacce che mi faceva, quello che temeva era una cosa che io non avrei mai pensato le potesse fare male...adesso lo so!!!
> Tesla cara, quando un amore va via nella merda, non c'è cosa più sublime di vedere la sofferenza che noi avevamo dentro negli occhi della persona che ci ha fatto del male, non sia mai che io cada per mano altrui e non faccia cadere nel baratro con me quella persona, non ci guadagnerò nulla, ma almeno non ci faccio guadagnare nulla dalla mia disgrazia.





[video=youtube_share;D47LAqfHGkE]http://youtu.be/D47LAqfHGkE[/video]


----------



## Lostris (7 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io voglio sporcare la sua persona, vorrei che tutte le sue amicizie sapessero che è una infida mignottona la cui parola vale meno della merda, vorrei che fosse sola come non mai, che cercasse una fuga da quella solitudine e non la trovasse se non facendosi fuori, questo è quello che voglio che lei viva...ed è quello che riuscirò a fare prima o poi, ho ancora una sola cartuccia da giocare, una cartuccia indegna, una cartuccia che non ho mai usato per suo rispetto, ma che scattato il quarto anno userò senza alcuna pietà, le toglierò la cosa che più le era cara, che non era l'affetto di sua madre o di suo padre, io so bene cosa aveva di caro e so bene il motivo per cui non la colpii in quello, perchè avevo ancora troppa umanità.
> Carissima Tesla, il 18 Febbraio 2012 sarà una bella data, so come farle del male, così tanto e me ne sono reso conto solo adesso, scavando nella mia memoria, le minacce che mi faceva, quello che temeva era una cosa che io non avrei mai pensato le potesse fare male...adesso lo so!!!
> Tesla cara, quando un amore va via nella merda, non c'è cosa più sublime di vedere la sofferenza che noi avevamo dentro negli occhi della persona che ci ha fatto del male, non sia mai che io cada per mano altrui e non faccia cadere nel baratro con me quella persona, non ci guadagnerò nulla, ma almeno non ci faccio guadagnare nulla dalla mia disgrazia.


Sei un povero illuso se pensi che vendicarti in questo modo ti faccia stare meglio.
Una volta realizzato il tuo piano, provato meno soddisfazione di quella che pensavi, perso l'unico 'alto' scopo che ti eri prefissato nella vita, ti troverai solo più triste, più vuoto, incapace di andare avanti realmente nella tua vita...
 vita a cui tu (non lei, l'"infida mignottona la cui parola vale meno della merda') hai tolto i valori più importanti, nella tua presunzione e arroganza da uomo ferito.

Imho, di cui non ti interessa minimamente, tra l'altro. Eppure mi è venuto da vomitartela così.


----------



## Ultimo (7 Gennaio 2012)

*La mia opinione.*

Scusatemi, forse le frasi forti, ( e la grammatica... ma ormai mi conoscete no? ) ma dico, voi e ripeto voi, state a scherzare o a dire vero? ma porca paletta!!!!! se dovessimo ogni giorno, o quasi; staremmo la a dire al partner, senti tesoro, oggi ero al bar ed una tizia mi guardava... io sai ricambiavo lo sguardo perchè.. bhe tesoro mio sono un uomo e sai.... ( non scrivo altri esempi tanto avete capito no??
Per dialogare parlare dirsi tutto sono d'accordo!! ma che cavolo peròò daii!!! ora mi metto a dire tutti i giorni o quasi stronzate del genere? ed a quale scopo? per vantarmi/ci? ma finiamola di discutere di scemenze!! e non mi venite a dire che erano parenti e la cosa cambia, perchè la situazione era semplicissima! mi stuzzichi? ok.. ok ... ma che ci vuole a togliersi da certi imbarazzi? o fai il finto tonto se non hai le capacità di risolverti la situazione, oppure una lingua per parlare la troviamo no? ( mi sembrano i discorsi di fanciulli a cui stanno crescendo i primi peli nel culo.)

Sono altri gli argomenti da dividere con chi ti sta accanto.


----------



## Daniele (7 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sei un povero illuso se pensi che vendicarti in questo modo ti faccia stare meglio.
> Una volta realizzato il tuo piano, provato meno soddisfazione di quella che pensavi, perso l'unico 'alto' scopo che ti eri prefissato nella vita, ti troverai solo più triste, più vuoto, incapace di andare avanti realmente nella tua vita...
> vita a cui tu (non lei, l'"infida mignottona la cui parola vale meno della merda') hai tolto i valori più importanti, nella tua presunzione e arroganza da uomo ferito.
> 
> Imho, di cui non ti interessa minimamente, tra l'altro. Eppure mi è venuto da vomitartela così.


Come ho detto, io cadendo faccio cadere la persona colpevole con me...io ho provato a suicidarmi? La colpirò in un suo affetto per farle del male cane, per renderle la vita inutile. 
Io starò meglio? No, ma la mia vita vuota è attualmente di successo e dopo avrò la mia pace, finalmente.
Lostris, tu non sai cosa significhi la pace interiore per me, io sarei disposto a uccidere chiunque se dopo potrei provare quella pace e quella serenità di cui ho bisogno per stare davvero bene, per me vale più dei soldi e quindi...perchè non fare del male a qualcuno che se lo merita per sentirmi bene? Non farò mai del male a chi non mi ha fato del male e visto che dopo di lei l'altra persona che mi fece del male per direttissima si è suicidata...ecco un poco che posso colpire solo lei.


----------



## Andy (7 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non sono scemi andy, scelgono accuratamente qualcuno/a che non gli farà mai del male ma anzi, li metterà su un piedistallo.
> questa è la frase che mi è stata detta con un sorrisino, non me la sono inventata


Giusto, cercano l'alleato debole (debole perchè tu puoi tradire, secondo te, ma lui non può altrimenti è lui il traditore sporco).
E' questa la vigliaccheria.
Non è una frase detta così, è la verità.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Come ho detto, io cadendo faccio cadere la persona colpevole con me...io ho provato a suicidarmi? La colpirò in un suo affetto per farle del male cane, per renderle la vita inutile.
> Io starò meglio? No, ma la mia vita vuota è attualmente di successo e dopo avrò la mia pace, finalmente.
> Lostris, tu non sai cosa significhi la pace interiore per me, io sarei disposto a uccidere chiunque se dopo potrei provare quella pace e quella serenità di cui ho bisogno per stare davvero bene, per me vale più dei soldi e quindi...perchè non fare del male a qualcuno che se lo merita per sentirmi bene? Non farò mai del male a chi non mi ha fato del male e visto che dopo di lei l'altra persona che mi fece del male per direttissima si è suicidata...ecco un poco che posso colpire solo lei.


Tu menti.
Hai fatto molto male a utenti qui dentro.
Colpevoli solo di una cosa: averti letto.
E sono tutte donne che non hanno certo tradito te.

Bada a te...
Fai qualcosa di male alla tua ex...e la maledizione del conte si abbatterà su di te...
Quando alzerai la mano contro di lei...vedrai il suo seno trasfigurarsi...e apparire come aureole intorno ai capezzoli...loro i tre teschi del conte...e non sto scherzando...


----------



## Daniele (7 Gennaio 2012)

Non erano Donne, Conte, non lo erano affatto. Erano persone che soffrivano nel sentirsi trattare come dovevano essere trattate, nel sentirsi dire quello che erano e non quello che non erano, erano persone che hanno scelto di farsi del male e che volevano giustificazioni e consolazione da puttanieri e puttane. Non ho mai consolato una mignotta o un puttaniere, credo che sia stato coerente con la mia visione e che ho mantenuto costante. Mentre tu non sei mai stato coerente in nulla, guarda un poco, vuoi che vengano trattate bene delle persone che vivono trattando male altri, che cazzo vuol dire?
Io toglierò la stima di una persona carissima alla mia ex, le toglierò solo quello usando solo e semplicemente la verità, se uso la verità non è infamare o infangare, è solo rendere atto delle cose come sono.
Ah, conte, una utente di Tradimento che tu giustificavi spesso, ma davvero spesso...bhe mi ringraziò di non averla mai assecondata ma di averla aiutata a capire, quindi pensa un poco, il tuo metodo è solo dare ai colpevoli giustificazioni e togliere valore alle loro azioni turpi, io li metto tutti e egualmente davanti alla verità che fa malissimo, io non sono un ipocrita, puoi dire lo stesso di te?


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non erano Donne, Conte, non lo erano affatto. Erano persone che soffrivano nel sentirsi trattare come dovevano essere trattate, nel sentirsi dire quello che erano e non quello che non erano, erano persone che hanno scelto di farsi del male e che volevano giustificazioni e consolazione da puttanieri e puttane. Non ho mai consolato una mignotta o un puttaniere, credo che sia stato coerente con la mia visione e che ho mantenuto costante. Mentre tu non sei mai stato coerente in nulla, guarda un poco, vuoi che vengano trattate bene delle persone che vivono trattando male altri, che cazzo vuol dire?
> Io toglierò la stima di una persona carissima alla mia ex, le toglierò solo quello usando solo e semplicemente la verità, se uso la verità non è infamare o infangare, è solo rendere atto delle cose come sono.
> Ah, conte, una utente di Tradimento che tu giustificavi spesso, ma davvero spesso...bhe mi ringraziò di non averla mai assecondata ma di averla aiutata a capire, quindi pensa un poco, il tuo metodo è solo dare ai colpevoli giustificazioni e togliere valore alle loro azioni turpi, io li metto tutti e egualmente davanti alla verità che fa malissimo, io non sono un ipocrita, puoi dire lo stesso di te?


Mio caro Daniele...
Io sono coerente nella mia consapevolezza di essere incoerente, no?
Non me la sento di definire le persone eh?
Sai quante volte ho perso amici...solo perchè loro dicevano è una stronza, una scema...e per me non lo era?
Sono coerente...Daniele...un'altra volta che insulti una mia amica...ti spacco la testa. Ti va?
Tu hai una verità parziale in mano...non la verità oggettiva...perchè appunto ti ho chiesto più volte...fammi parlare con Serena...che lei mi dica qualcosa...e poi io potrò dosare la tua di verità no?
Non perseguo nessun metodo.

Tu sai meglio di me come sono fatto.
Se posso ti fotto.
Poi fai i tuoi giochi.

Ad un uomo come me...
Felicetto Maniero...non torce un capello...
Ci guardiamo negli occhi e ci capiamo.

Io non giustifico.
NON condanno.
Tento di comprendere...ed è molto ma molto più laborioso.
Le conclusioni che tu tiri sui traditori, sono proprio puerili ed elementari, come ti dissi, in pieno stile hitleriano.
Te l'ho già detto...essere un tradito...non ti dà alcun diritto. Nessuno.


----------



## free (7 Gennaio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non erano Donne, Conte, non lo erano affatto. Erano persone che soffrivano nel sentirsi trattare come dovevano essere trattate, nel sentirsi dire quello che erano e non quello che non erano, erano persone che hanno scelto di farsi del male e che volevano giustificazioni e consolazione da puttanieri e puttane. Non ho mai consolato una mignotta o un puttaniere, credo che sia stato coerente con la mia visione e che ho mantenuto costante. Mentre tu non sei mai stato coerente in nulla, guarda un poco, vuoi che vengano trattate bene delle persone che vivono trattando male altri, che cazzo vuol dire?
> *Io toglierò la stima di una persona carissima alla mia ex, le toglierò solo quello usando solo e semplicemente la verità, se uso la verità non è infamare o infangare, è solo rendere atto delle cose come sono.*
> Ah, conte, una utente di Tradimento che tu giustificavi spesso, ma davvero spesso...bhe mi ringraziò di non averla mai assecondata ma di averla aiutata a capire, quindi pensa un poco, il tuo metodo è solo dare ai colpevoli giustificazioni e togliere valore alle loro azioni turpi, io li metto tutti e egualmente davanti alla verità che fa malissimo, io non sono un ipocrita, puoi dire lo stesso di te?



ma uno che aspetta la verità altrui per sapere se ha stima o no di una persona amica, è un cretino...
secondo me!


----------



## Hirohito (7 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma uno che aspetta la verità altrui per sapere se ha stima o no di una persona amica, è un cretino...
> secondo me!


Ecco. :up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (7 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma uno che aspetta la verità altrui per sapere se ha stima o no di una persona amica, è un cretino...
> secondo me!


Ahhhhh...
Bello il secondo me no?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...sei forte tu...


----------



## Massimo meridio (9 Gennaio 2012)

Si ma in mezzo a tutto sto casino io non ho ancora il numero di cellulare della cognata. Voi continuate a distrarmelo e lui non molla il numero.


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Si ma in mezzo a tutto sto casino io non ho ancora il numero di cellulare della cognata. Voi continuate a distrarmelo e lui non molla il numero.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma noi lo facciamo per te! cerchiamo di evitarti ulteriori casini...... 

:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## free (9 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Si ma in mezzo a tutto sto casino io non ho ancora il numero di cellulare della cognata. Voi continuate a distrarmelo e lui non molla il numero.



guarda che la cognata ha già telefonato a tutti... a te no??


----------



## contepinceton (9 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Si ma in mezzo a tutto sto casino io non ho ancora il numero di cellulare della cognata. Voi continuate a distrarmelo e lui non molla il numero.


Meridio!
Vieni al raduno...
Sarà il Conte di montesanto in persona a consegnarti il numero e la foto...
Io e Lothar ti daremo le istruzioni per la missione...
Se va castigata...va castigata.


----------



## Massimo meridio (9 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma noi lo facciamo per te! cerchiamo di evitarti ulteriori casini......
> 
> :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


Ciao Simy. Si ma sai com'è? Quando la nave affonda tant'è aiutarla ad affondare. E allora io voglio tromb...ehm...conoscere la cognata.


----------



## Massimo meridio (9 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Meridio!
> Vieni al raduno...
> Sarà il Conte di montesanto in persona a consegnarti il numero e la foto...
> Io e Lothar ti daremo le istruzioni per la missione...
> Se va castigata...va castigata.


Al raduno? Si ma poi non è che ci sono più uomini che donne? e poi al raduno si cucca o no? e poi mica ci sarà gente astemia al raduno? Eh, le variabili sono tante.


----------



## Simy (9 Gennaio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ciao Simy. Si ma sai com'è? Quando la nave affonda tant'è aiutarla ad affondare. E allora io voglio tromb...ehm...conoscere la cognata.


ma ci vieni al raduno??? dai stavolta non puoi dirmi di no!!!!
:mexican:


----------



## Massimo meridio (9 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ci vieni al raduno??? dai stavolta non puoi dirmi di no!!!!
> :mexican:


Ma è dove e quando? Mi sa che mi è sfuggito qualche topic.


----------

